# Alphabetical  Song Titles



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

*Already Gone  ~  Kelly Clarkson

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Babylon - George Ezra 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Cant Help Falling In Love ~ UB 40

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Don't Stop Me Now ~ Queen

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn ~ Poison

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Feel the need in me - Detroit spinners *

*G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Go Your Own Way by Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*How long - Ace *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

In My Blood ~  Shawn Mendes

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2019)

*Jailhouse Rock by Elvis Presley

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Killing me softly - Roberta Flack *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

Like A Prayer  ~ Madonna

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 3, 2019)

*Moon River by Andy Williams*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2019)

Never Gonna Give You Up ~ Rick Astley

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*One fine day - The Chiffons*

*P*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

Papa don’t preach ...Madonna 
Q


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Quiet Storm - Smokey Robinson

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Runaway - Del Shannon *

*S*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Seven Spanish Angels - Willie Nelson/Ray Charles

T


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2019)

Take a letter Maria ..not sure if artist without googling 
U


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Una Paloma Blanca by George Baker Selection

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Venus ~ Frankie Avalon

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Under The Boardwalk  - The Drifters

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Valerie - Amy Winehouse *

*W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 5, 2019)

When Will I See You Again? - The Three Degrees

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*All of Me ~ John Legend

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Blue ain't you colour - Keith urban *

*C*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 5, 2019)

Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers

D


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Dear Jessie ..,Madonna 
E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 6, 2019)

Everlasting Love - The Love Affair


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*First cut is the deepest - Rod Stewart*

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

Groovin ~ The Young Rascals

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2019)

Hungry Eyes ~ Eric Carmen

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*In the summertime - Mungo Jerry*

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Just Give Me A Reason ~ Pink

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Kids in America - Kim Wilde *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Lean On Me ~  Club Nouveau

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

*Make it easy on yourself - The Walker brothers *

*N*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 8, 2019)

*Nadine   -  Chuck Berry

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2019)

Obladi Oblada by The Beatles

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Poison Arrow - ABC*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Run to You ~ Brian Adams 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Seven Bridges Road - Eagles*

*T*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 10, 2019)

Tiger Feet   -   Mud


U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

*Under the boardwalk - Drifters*

*V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 10, 2019)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

What's New Pussycat? ~ Tom Jones 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

*Xanadu - Olvia newton John*

*Y*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2019)

Yakety-Yak

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Zorba The Greek  ~ Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass

A


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2019)

Angel Baby

c


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Can't Stop the Feeling ~ Justin Timberlake

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Don't bring me down - The Animals*

*E*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 11, 2019)

Eleanor Rigby   -   The Beatles


F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Feel It Still ~  Portugal,  The Man

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2019)

Gonna Make You a Star - David Essex

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Have a Nice Day ~ Stereophonic

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*I just can't help believing - BJ Thomas *

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Just Like Eddie ~Heinz 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Keep On Loving You ~  REO  Speedwagon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*Let's Dance - Chris Montez*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Make the World Go Away ~ Hank Cochran

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2019)

*No son of mine - Genesis*

*O*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Old Shep  -  Elvis Presley

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Purple People Eater ~  Sheb   Wooley

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Queen of the Night ~ Whitney Houston

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Raise Your Glass ~  Pink

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

*S.O.S - Abba*

*T*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

That's the Way It Is ~ Celine Dion

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Under my thumb - Rolling stones* (love that song)

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Viva La Vida ~  Coldplay

W


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Whiskey in the Jar ~ Thin Lizzy

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Xanadu - Olivia Newton John*

*Y*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2019)

* You Were Made For Me   -   Freddie and The Dreamers

z/a*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band *

*A*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2019)

*Again    -  Doris Day

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)

*Babylon - David Gray *

*C*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Can't Buy Me Love   -  The Beatles

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Do What You Gotta Do ~ Al Wilson 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2019)

*Eloise - Paul & Barry Ryan*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Forever Young ~  Rod Stewart

G


----------



## Meringue (Jul 20, 2019)

Girl Don't Come   -   Sandie Shaw 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*Hard Days' Night - Beatles*

*I*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 20, 2019)

I Wish You Love   -   Frank Sinatra

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Just the Way You Are ~ Billy Joel 

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 20, 2019)

King Of The Road   -   Roger Miller


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Livin' On A Prayer ~ Bon Jovi

M


----------



## Meringue (Jul 21, 2019)

Manhattan   -   Ella Fitzgerald

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Never on Sunday ~ Melina Mercouri

O


----------



## Meringue (Jul 21, 2019)

On A Clear Day   -   Barbra Streisand

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)

*Photograph - Ringo Starr*

*Q*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 22, 2019)

Quando Quando Quando   -   Englebert Humperdinck

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Roar  ~ Katy Perry

S


----------



## Meringue (Jul 22, 2019)

Smooth   -   Santana

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Thriller ~ Michael Jackson

U


----------



## Meringue (Jul 23, 2019)

*Up, Up and Away   -   The 5th Dimension

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

*Venus in Blue Jeans - mark Winter*

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Water Under The Bridge ~ Adele

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

You Can Do Magic ~ America 

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)

*Zing went the strings of my heart - Ol' Blue eyes...*

*A*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 25, 2019)

April In Paris   -   Ella Fitzgerald     


B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Blue Bayou - Roy orbison*

*C*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 26, 2019)

Candy   -   Nat King Cole


D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2019)

Delilah - Tom Jones

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Everyone's gone to the moon - Jonathan King *

*F*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 27, 2019)

Forget Him   -   Bobby Rydell

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Going to a Go-Go ~ The Miracles 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2019)

*Hello - Lionel Ritchie*

*I*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 28, 2019)

I, I Who Have Nothing   -   Shirley Bassey

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Just in Time ~ Tony Bennett 

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 29, 2019)

*Kiss Me Honey Honey  -  Shirley Bassey

L*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Love Me or Leave Me ~ Doris Day 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2019)

*Mississippi - Pussycat*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

No One ~ Alicia  Keys

O


----------



## Meringue (Jul 31, 2019)

Only The Lonely   -  Roy Orbison


P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Purple Rain ~ Prince

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Quiet Life ~ Ray Davies 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

*Running up that Hill - Kate Bush*

*S*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 1, 2019)

Smooth   -   Santana

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Tequila  ~ Dan + Shay

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Under the Moon of Love ~ Showaddywaddy

V


----------



## Meringue (Aug 1, 2019)

Volare   -   Dean Martin

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Who Knew  ~ Pink

X/Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2019)

You Belong to me ~ The Duprees 

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

All Around my Hat ~ Various 

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2019)

Barbara Ann ~ The Beach Boys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Caroline - Neil Diamond *

*D*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 3, 2019)

Downtown   -   Petula Clarke

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Eloise - Paul & Barry Ryan*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Faith ~ George Michael

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 3, 2019)

God Only Knows ~ The Beach Boys

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Hard-Headed Woman~~~~Elvis Presley

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

I Won't Back Down  ~ Tom Petty

J


----------



## Meringue (Aug 4, 2019)

*January   -   Pilot


k*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Knowing Me, Knowing You ~ ABBA

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Let The Music Play ~ Shannon

M


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Make Me an Island ~ Joe Dolan 

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 5, 2019)

Nobody Does it Better - Carly Simon

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Only the lonely - Roy Orbison*

*P*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 6, 2019)

Please Please Me   -  The Beatles

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Rolling in the Deep  ~ Adele

S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Something's Burning ~ Kenny Rogers 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

True Blue  ~ Madonna

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Under the boardwalk - Drifters*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Vogue ~  Madonna

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Where Is the Love ~ Roberta Flack 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Your the first, the last, my everything - Barry White*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Another Brick in the Wall ~ Pink Floyd 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2019)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams  ~ Green Day

C


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Can't Take My Eyes Off You ~ Frankie Valli

D


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Devil Gate Drive   -   Suzi Quatro


E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)

*Engine Number 9 - Roger Miller*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Faith ~ George Michael

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Genesis Hall - Fairport Convention*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Home ~ Daughtry

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

*If you can want - The Miracles *

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Just One More ~ George Jones 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

*Killing me softly - Roberta Flack *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)

Locked Out of Heaven ~ Bruno Mars

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

*Mama I'm coming home - Ozzy Osbourne*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Nothing Is Real but the Girl ~ Blondie

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Open Your Heart ~ Madonna

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Poison Arrow - ABC*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Quiet Nights ~ Diana Krall 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Rhythm of the night - DeBarge *

*S *


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Shallow ~ Lady Gaga/Bradley Cooper

T


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2019)

Take good care of my baby ...Bobby Vee 
U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Under the boardwalk - The drifters *

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Vacation ~  Connie Francis

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Who Says You Can't Go Home ~ Bon Jovi 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

You Say ~ Lauren Daigle

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*Zabadak - dave dee, Dozy, beaky, Mick & Tich*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Another One Bites The Dust ~ Queen

B


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Be My Baby ~ Ronettes

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Candida - Dawn*

*D

*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Don't Ask Me Why ~ Billy Joel 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Eye of the Tiger ~ Survivor

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Flying without wings - Westlife *

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Girls Like You ~  Maroon 5

H


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Here and Now ~ Luther Vandross 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

I Like Me Better  ~ Lauv

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

*January Butterfly - Phil Everly*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2019)

Kiss - Prince

L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Let There Be Love ~ Nat King Cole

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul*

*N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2019)

Never on Sunday

O


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Only the Lonely ~ Roy Orbison 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Puppet on a String - Sandie Shaw *

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Quit Playing Games With My Heart ~ Backstreet Boys

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Run Baby run - The Newbeats *

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Sunglasses at Night ~ Corey Hart

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Tell Me Something Good ~ Stevie Wonder

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Up the ladder to the roof - The supremes*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Venus ~ Frankie Avalon

W


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

What Now, My Love? ~ Shirley Bassey 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

You Say ~  Lauren Daigle

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Any dream will do - From Joseph and the Amazing technicolour dreamcoat!*
*
*
*B*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Beat a Drum ~ R.E.M

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Candyman **- **Christina Aguilera

D*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

Dance with My Father ~ Luther Vandross 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

*Eight days a week - The Beatles *

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

Free Fallin'  ~ Tom Petty

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

*Gonna make you a star - David Essex *

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

High Hopes  ~  Panic! At The Disco

I


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

Isn't She Lovely ~ Stevie Wonder

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Jump ~ Van Halen

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

*King of the Road - Roger Miller*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2019)

Let There Be Rock ~ AC/DC

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

*Mama we're all crazee now - Slade*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2019)

No One ~ Alicia Keys

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2019)

Once in awhile ~ The Chimes

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*Pass the Dutchie -  Musical Youth*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Quiet Nights ~ Diana Krall 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

Rock with You  ~  Michael Jackson

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Stand by your man - Tammy Wynette *

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2019)

The Longest Time ~  Billy Joel

U


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Up Where We Belong ~ Joe Cocker/Jennifer Warnes

V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*Vienna - Ultravox*

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Wake Me Up  ~ Avicii

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

You Still Believe in Me ~ Beach Boys 

Z/A


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2019)

A Hard Days Night-Beatles

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

*Black is Black - Los Bravos*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2019)

Can't Help Falling in Love ~ Elvis 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Diana - Paul Anka*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

End Of The Road  ~  Boyz ll Men

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

Free Nelson Mandela ~ The Special AKA

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

How Will I Know ~ Whitney Houston

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*I'm every woman - Whitney Houston *

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Jack & Diane  ~  John Mellencamp

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Keep on Running - Spencer Davies group*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

Let The Music Play ~ Shannon

M


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Make the World Go Away ~ Osmonds 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*No Matter what - Badfinger*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Open Arms ~ Journey

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Play That Funky Music ~ Wild Cherry 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)

*Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi *

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)

Raise Your Glass ~  Pink

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2019)

Stop Stop Stop ~ Hollies 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2019)

Take Me Home ~ Phil Collins

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

*Uptown girl - Billy Joel*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Very Good Bad Thing ~ Mother Mother 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Wildest Dreams  ~ Taylor Swift

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*You're sixteen - Ringo Starr*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Another Saturday Night ~ Sam Cooke

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2019)

Borderline  ~ Madonna

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*Chiquitita - ABBA*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Don't Do Me Like That ~ Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

*Eloise- Paul & Barry Ryan *

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Fight Song  ~  Rachel Platten

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Going to a Go-Go ~ Miracles

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Hungry Eyes ~ Eric Carmen

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*I started a joke - the bee- gees*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Just an Old Fashioned Love Song ~ Paul Williams 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Knock three times - Dawn..*

*L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2019)

Lying in the Arms of Mary - The Sutherland Brothers

M


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

Make Me an Island ~ Joe Dolan

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley *

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Over the Hills and Far Away ~ Led Zeppelin 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

*Play that funky music - Wild Cherry*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Quarter To Three  ~ US Bonds

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2019)

Running Scared ~ Roy Orbison

S


----------



## Wren (Sep 25, 2019)

Some girls do - Racey

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Take My Breath Away  ~  Berlin

U


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Unhappy Girl ~ The Doors 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)

*Vogue - Madonna*

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Wanted Dead or Alive  ~ Bon Jovi

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

You'll Never Know ~ Various

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Against All Odds  ~ Phil Collins

B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Best of My Love ~ The Emotions 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Carrie Anne - the Hollies *

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Down Under ~ Men At Work

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Even the Nights Are Better ~ Air Supply 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Faith ~ George Michael

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

*Glad all over - Dave Clark Five *

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello ~ Adele

I


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

In the Still of the Night ~ Five Satins 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Jesamine -  The Casuals*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Keep On Loving You  ~ REO Speedwagon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Locomotion - Little Eva*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Me and the Devil Blues ~ Robert Johnson 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

No One ~ Alicia Keys

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Only You - The Platters*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Party In the U.S.A.  ~  Miley Cyrus

Q


----------



## toffee (Oct 1, 2019)

que sera sera '

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Under the Boardwalk - Drifters *

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Very Good Bad Thing ~ Mother Mother 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Walking Man- james Taylor*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

You Don't Own Me ~ Lesley Gore

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - from the Song of the South*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Angel  ~ Shaggy

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Black is Black - Los Bravos*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Crazy ~ Aerosmith

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Down in the Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal*

*E*


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2019)

Everybody's Everything - Santana

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Forget Me Not ~ Eden Kane 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the board *

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Heaven Is A Place On Earth  ~  Belinda Carlisle

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*I'm a Tiger - Lulu*

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Just The Way You Are  ~ Bruno Mars

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Knights in white satin - Moody Blues*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Let's Dance ~ David Bowie 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

*Meet me on the corner - Lindisfarne *

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2019)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now  ~ Starship

O


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2019)

One Toke Over the Line - Brewer and Shipley

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

*Put a little love in your heart- Jackie DeShannon*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

Queen of My Soul ~ Average White Band 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

*Ruby don't take your love to town - Kenny Rogers *

*S*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Show You the Way to Go ~ Jackson 5

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Time after time - Cyndi Lauper *

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Under the Moon of Love ~ Showaddywaddy

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Valerie - Amy Winehouse*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

What Does It Take ~ Junior Walker 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

*Xanadu - Olivia Newton John *

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

You Say  ~  Lauren Daigle

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*All cried out - Alison Moyet*

*B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 9, 2019)

Bring Me Sunshine

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Catch a falling star - Perry Como*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Do What You Gotta Do ~ Al Wilson

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Every rose has it's thorn - Poison*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2019)

Fallin'  ~  Alicia Keys

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Green tambourine - Lemon Pipers*

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello - Lionel Richie

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

In the Middle of an Island ~ Tony Bennett 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Johnny Reggae - The Piglets*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

Kiss   ~ Prince

L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Leave the Light On ~ Beth Hart

M


----------



## toffee (Oct 11, 2019)

MY MAN 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Nothing's gonna change my love for you - Glen Medeiros*

*O*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 11, 2019)

Only the lonely ~ Roy Orbison 
P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Pretty woman - Roy Orbison*

*Q*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 11, 2019)

Quando ,Quando ,Quando ~ Pat Boone 
R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Resurrection shuffle - Ashton, Gardener & Dyke *

*S*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 11, 2019)

Summer 68’ ~ Pink Floyd 
T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)

*Take my breath away - Berlin*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Underneath the Arches ~ Flanagan & Allen 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*Vienna - Ultravox*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

Without a Song ~ Various 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

*You don't own me - Leslie Gore *

*Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

All Night Long  ~  Lionel Richie

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Back in baby's arms - Patsy Cline*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Caught in Your Web ~ Air Supply 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Drive  ~  The Cars

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*England swings - Roger Miller*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Firework  ~  Katy Perry

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Girls just wanna have fun- Cyndi Lauper *

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Hard To Say I'm Sorry  ~ Chicago

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*Imagine - John Lennon*

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Just Like Fire  ~ Pink

K


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)

*Keep on running - Spencer Davis group*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Let's Dance ~ David Bowie 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Me and mrs Jones - Billy Paul*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Never in a Million Years ~ Laura Branigan

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley (R.I.P)*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Paparazzi  ~  Lady Gaga

Q


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Quiet Nights ~ Diana Krall 

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2019)

*Running Scared ~Roy Orbison*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Say You Won't Let Go  ~ James Arthur

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Take on me - AHA 

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2019)

Up On the Roof - The Drifters

V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Very Good Bad Thing ~ Mother Mother 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

*War - Edwin Starr *

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

Your Love Is My Drug ~ Kesha

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Ziggy Stardust - Bowie*

*A*


----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2019)

Alice's restaurant - Arlo Guthrie

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Boys are back in town - Thin Lizzy*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Cherish ~ Madonna

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Dance with the devil - cozy powell *

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Escapade  ~  Janet Jackson

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Find a Way ~ Amy Grant 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac *

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

How Will I Know ~ Whitney Houston

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

*Inner City Blues - Marvin Gaye*

*J*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Just Give Me A Reason  ~  Pink

K


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2019)

Kind Woman - Buffalo Springfield

L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Let Your Yeah Be Yeah ~ Jimmy Cliff 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2019)

Man in the Mirror  ~  Michael Jackson

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2019)

Never Let Her Slip Away ~ Andrew Gold

O


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)

Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Neil Young

P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Please Don't Go ~ Joel Adams

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Rolling in the Deep  ~  Adele

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Something in the Water ~ Brooke Fraser 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Take Me Home Tonight  ~ Eddie Money

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*Unchain my heart - Joe cocker *

*V*


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)

Valerie - The Monkees

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*Wishing and hoping - Dusty Springfield*

*X/Y*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2019)

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Ziggy Stardust - Bowie *

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Africa  ~ Weezer

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2019)

*Barbara Ann ~ The Beach Boys*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Can't Help Falling in Love ~ Elvis

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Dream Lover - Bobby Darin *
*
E*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2019)

Eternal Flame  ~ Bangles

F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Find a Way to My Heart ~ Phil Collins 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Green green grass of home - Tom Jones*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Holly Jolly  Christmas  ~  Burl Ives

I


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2019)

If - Bread

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Just a Kiss ~ Lady Antebellum

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

*King of the road - Roger Miller*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Linus and Lucy  ~  Vince Guaraldi

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Me and My Teddy Bear ~ Rosemary Clooney

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

O Tannenbaum  ~  Vince Guaraldi Trio

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

*Put your head on my shoulder - Paul Anka*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

Quarter To Three  ~   Gary  U. S.  Bonds

R


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2019)

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Say Say Say ~ Paul McCartney/ Michael Jackson  

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

The Twelve Days of Christmas  ~  Perry Como

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

*Under the board-walk - The Drifters*

*V*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Vienna - Ultravox*

*W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 15, 2019)

When Will I See You Again? - Three Degrees

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

All the Love in the World ~ The Corrs 

B


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Can the Can - Suzi Quatro*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Darlin'   ~ The Beach Boys

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2019)

*Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime ~ Dean Martin*

*F*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*For the good times -  Perry Como, and various others *

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2019)

Got to Be There ~ Michael Jackson

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)

*Hang on Sloopy - The McCoys*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

In the Still of the Night ~ Five Satins 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)

*Jack in the Box- Clodagh Rogers *

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Keep On Loving You ~ REO Speedwagon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

*Last Night I Didn't Get to Sleep at All - The 5th Dimension

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2019)

My  Grown Up Christmas List  ~ Kelly Clarkson

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)

*New World in the Morning - Roger Whittaker *

*O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 20, 2019)

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

*Peaceful Easy feeling - The Eagles
Q*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Quiet Times ~ Dido 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Red red wine - UB40 *

*S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 23, 2019)

Somewhere - P J Proby

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

The Christmas Song  ~  Andy Williams

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

Up Where We Belong ~ Joe Cocker/Jennifer Warnes

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*Vienna - Ultravox*

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Winter Wonderland  ~  Michael Bublé

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*You can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins*

*Z/A *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

All Along the Watchtower ~ Jimi Hendrix 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Blue Christmas  ~  Elvis Presley

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*Cecilia - Simon & Garfunkel *

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Do You Hear What I Hear  ~  Jordin Sparks

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Eloise - Paul & barry Ryan *

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

For All We Know ~ Carpenters 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Gemini Dream - The Moody Blues*

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hard Days Night - The Beatles

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

I Count The Tears  ~  The Drifters

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Jammin' Bob Marley *

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Knowing Me, Knowing You ~ ABBA

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)

Let It Snow,  Let It Snow,  Let It Snow -  many

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Man in the Middle - Bee-Gees *

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Not That Kind ~ Anastacia

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Old Man River - Paul Robeson*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Play the Game ~ Queen

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi*

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Remember the Time ~ Michael Jackson

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

*Sixteen tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford *

*T*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

The First Cut Is the Deepest ~ P. P. Arnold 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*Unbreak my heart - Toni Braxton*

*V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Where are you now my love ~ Jackie Trent 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2019)

Young at Heart ~ Pat Boone

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Adeste Fideles  ~  Bing Crosby

B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Back in the USSR ~ Beatles

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Cut the cake - The Average White Band*

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2019)

*Donna ♪♪ Richie Valens

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Easy like Sunday morning - Lionel Ritchie*

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Funny How love Can Be ~ Ivy League 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

*Give me the night - George Benson 
H*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Have You Seen Her   ~  Chi-Lites

I


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

In the Middle ~ Alexander O'Neal

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*Johnny remember me - John Leyton 

K*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

Knock Three Times ~ Dawn

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)

*Last night I didn't get to sleep at all - The 5th Dimension*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

More Than a Feeling ~ Boston

N


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2019)

Name in lights - Professor Green

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

*On a Carousel - The Hollies*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Place Your Hands ~ Reef 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi*

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2019)

Raining in my Heart - Buddy Holly

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Sea of Heartbreak - Don Gibson*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

Trampoline  ~  SHAED

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Upside Down ~ Diana Ross 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

*Venus in blue jeans - Mark winter *

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Where Is My Mind ~ Pixies 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

*Yesterday once more - The Carpenters *

*Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2019)

Apologize  ~  Anita Baker

B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Be the One ~ Ting Tings 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

*Charmaine - The Bachelors *

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Don't You Forget About Me ~ Simple Minds

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

*Eight days a week - Beatles*

*F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 14, 2019)

From Me to You - The Beatles

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Give Me the Night ~ George Benson

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Heaven must have sent you - The Elgins*

*I *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

I Don't Care   ~  Ed Sheeran/Justin Bieber

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*Judy in Disguise - John Fred *

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Keep Your Head Up ~ Ben Howard 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Last train to Clarkesville - Monkees *

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2019)

Memories  ~ Maroon 5

N


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

New Kid In Town - Eagles


O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Our town - Iris Dement *

*P*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Puttin' On The Ritz - Taco


Q


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*Quando Quando - Engelbert Humperdink *

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Reach Out I'll Be There ~ Four Tops

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*stop in the name of love - Supremes *

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)

(Ten Thousand) ..10,000  Hours  ~  Dan & Shay

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2019)

*Under** the Boardwalk ~ The Drifters
*
*V*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Valerie - Amy Winehouse
W*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)

Walk Me Home  ~  Pink

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes! We Have No Bananas ~ Various

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah - Bob B. Soxx and The Blue Jeans*

*A*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

All the Love in the World ~ Dionne Warwick

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

*Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean 
C*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Can't Get Used to Losing You ~ Andy Williams 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Dancing on Saturday night - Barry Blue*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World ~ Tears for Fears

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*Feel the need in me - The Detroit Emeralds *

*G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2019)

Gonna Make You a Star - David Essex

H


----------



## Wren (Dec 20, 2019)

Hold me - P.J Proby

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Just the Two of Us ~ Bill Withers 

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Knock Three Times - Dawn*

*L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2019)

Lady Linda - The Beach Boys

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*My brother jake - Free*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Never Let Her Slip Away ~ Andrew Gold

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2019)

*Owner of a lonely heart - Yes*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Place Your Hands ~ Reef

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)

*Question - The Moody Blues*

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2019)

Ruby Tuesday - Rolling Stones

S


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

Sneaking Sally Through the Alley - Robert Palmer

T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

To the Bone ~ Steven Wilson 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

*Up On the roof - The Drifters*

*V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2019)

Venus ~ Frankie Avalon


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

*Walking man - James Taylor *

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

You Will Only Break My Heart ~ Delta Goodrem

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*And I love her - The Beatles*

*B*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

Be the One ~ Ting Tings 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Christmas ain't Christmas - The O'jays *

*D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2019)

Do You Know the Way to San Jose - Dionne Warwick

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Even The Bad Times Are Good ~ Tremeloes 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*Five hundred miles - The proclaimers *

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Going to a Go-Go ~ Miracles 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2019)

Higher Love  ~ Whitney Houston

I


----------



## Wren (Dec 27, 2019)

I will always love you - Whitney Houston 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

*Just my imagination - Temptations*

*K *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door ~ Bob Dylan 

L


----------



## Wren (Dec 28, 2019)

Listen to me - Buddy Holly

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)

*Mack the knife - Bobby Darin *

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

Never In A Million Years ~ Cara Dillon 

O


----------



## connect1 (Dec 30, 2019)

One In A Million You - Larry Graham


P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Put Yourself in My Place ~ Supremes 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2019)

*Queen of Clubs - KC & the Sunshine Band *

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

Reach Out for Me ~ Dionne Warwick

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

*Silver Machine - Hawkwind*

*T*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Too Much Time On My Hands - Styx


U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Under my thumb - rolling stones*

*V*


----------



## Wren (Jan 1, 2020)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2020)

Want To Want Me  ~   Jason Derulo

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2020)

You Never Can Tell ~ Chuck Berry

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Zing went the strings of my heart- Judy Garland*

*A*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

Another Day in Paradise ~ Phil Collins 

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2020)

By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell

C


----------



## Wren (Jan 3, 2020)

Can the can - Suzi Quattro 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)

*Dancing on a Saturday night - Barry Blue *

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

Everybody Wants to Rule the World ~ Tears for Fears

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2020)

Footloose  ~  Kenny Loggins

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*Georgy girl - The Seekers *

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Have You Forgotten ~ Darryl Worley

I


----------



## Wren (Jan 5, 2020)

Is this the way to Amarillo - Peter Kay

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2020)

Just A Kiss  ~  Lady Antebellum

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

*Kentucky woman - Neil Diamond *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Livin' On A Prayer  ~  Bon Jovi

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

My Funny Valentine ~ Various 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

*New York state of mind - Billy Joel *

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

On the Way to the Sky ~ Neil Diamond

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Poor Jenny - The Everly Brothers*

*Q*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 8, 2020)

Quando Quando Quando - Pat Boone

R


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2020)

Reelin in the Years - Steely Dan

S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Still the One ~ Orleans 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*The long and winding road - the Beatles*

*U*


----------



## Wren (Jan 8, 2020)

Under your thumb - Godley and  Creme 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

*Vincent - Don McLean*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Why Do Fools Fall in Love ~ Frankie Lymon

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2020)

You Got It  ~  New Kids On The Block

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

*Zabadak - Dave Dee,  Dozy, beaky, Mick & tich *

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2020)

All My Life  ~  K-Ci  & JoJo

B


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

Back for Good ~ Take That

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2020)

Counting Stars  ~  OneRepublic

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)

*Diamond Girl - Seals & Crofts*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Everything I Wanted ~ Billie Eilish 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*For your eyes only - Sheena Easton*

*G*


----------



## Wren (Jan 12, 2020)

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)

*Hitchin' a ride - Vanity Fare*

*I*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

It's The Same Old Song - The Four Tops


J


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*January Butterfly - Phil Everly *

*K*


----------



## Wren (Jan 13, 2020)

Killing me softly - Roberta Flack

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2020)

Love Someone  ~  Lukas  Graham

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2020)

*Mona Lisa ~Nat King Cole*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

Only Human  ~  Jonas Brothers

P

Oops! .. skipped N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2020)

*Purple Rain - Prince

Q*


----------



## Wren (Jan 15, 2020)

Que Sera sera - Doris Day

R


----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2020)

Rain - The Beatles

S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Stop Crying Your Heart Out ~ Oasis

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2020)

Tender is the Night ~Johnny Mathis

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

Unwritten   ~  Natasha Bedingfield

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2020)

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

What's Love Got To Do With It   ~  Tina  Turner

X


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

You'll Never Walk Alone ~ Various

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*Zing went the strings of my heart - judy Garland*

*A*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Ain't That A Shame - Fats Domino


B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*Blue Bayou- Roy orbinson*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Can't Stop the Feeling ~ Justin Timberlake

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Don't Dream It's Over  ~  Sixpence None the Richer

E


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young


F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

*Fools Rush in - Rick Nelson*

*G*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Good Lovin' - The Young Rascals


H


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello, Hello, - Sopwith Camel

I


----------



## connect1 (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm Not In Love - 10cc


J


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Just walking in the rain - Johnny Ray*

*K*


----------



## Wren (Jan 18, 2020)

Kaleidoscope - Coldplay

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Longer than - Dan Fogelberg *

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

My Kind of Town ~ Sinatra 

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)

Night and Day ~Frank Sinatra

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

*Orinoco Flow*

*P*


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2020)

Precious and Few - Climax

Q/R


----------



## Millyd (Jan 20, 2020)

Quit playing games (with my heart) ~ Backstreet boys 
R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Red red wine- UB40*

*S*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Show Me How ~ The Emotions 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Throwing it all away - Genesis *

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2020)

Uptown Girl ~ Billy Joel

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2020)

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## Wren (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome Home - Peters and Lee

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Yester-me, Yester-you- Yesterday - Stevie Wonder*

*Z*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Another Brick in the Wall ~ Pink Floyd 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Bernadette- The four  tops *

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Catch Us If You Can ~ Dave Clark Five

D


----------



## Wren (Jan 22, 2020)

Don’t you forget about me - Simple Minds

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Every Rose has it's thorn - Poison *

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Funkytown ~ Lipps Inc 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Genesis Hall- Fairport Convention*

*H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

Heart and Soul ~Huey Lewis

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*In the summertime - mungo jerry*

*N*


----------



## Wren (Jan 24, 2020)

Should that be J ?

Jealousy - Queen

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Kiss Me   ~  Sixpence None the Richer

L


----------



## Wren (Jan 24, 2020)

Love me or leave me - Lena Horne

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Missing You  ~   John Waite

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*November Rain - Guns N' roses*

*O*


----------



## Wren (Jan 25, 2020)

Ooh baby baby - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Papa Don't Preach  ~  Madonna

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Quiet Nights ~ Diana Krall 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

*Roll away the stone - Mott-the -hoople*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Somebody's Baby  ~  Jackson Browne

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*The next time - cliff Richard*

*U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

Up On the Roof - Robson & Jerome

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Venus ~Frankie Avalon

W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Where Will I Be Now ~ Bay City Rollers

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

You and Me   ~  Lifehouse

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Zoom- fat larry's band*

*A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 27, 2020)

Annie's Song - John Denver

B


----------



## Wren (Jan 27, 2020)

Behind closed doors - Charlie Rich

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*Carrie-ann - Hollies*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

Dance with Me ~ Air Supply 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*End of the line - The travelling wilbury's*

*F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2020)

Feelings - Perry Como

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

Girls Like You  ~  Maroon 5

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

*Hound Dog ~ Elvis Presley  *

*I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*I've passed this way before - Jimmy Ruffin*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Jump ~ Van Halen 

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

Kiss  ~  Prince

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*Locomotion - Little Eva*

*M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)

*Maggie's Farm - Bob Dylan

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Nothings' gonna change my love - Glen Medeiros *

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Only You ~ Yazoo 

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 29, 2020)

Please Please Me - The Beatles

Q


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) -  Doris Day 


R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2020)

Right Here Waiting   ~  Richard Marx

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)

*Shame, Shame, Shame- Shirley & Co*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)

Tainted Love  ~  Soft Cell

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Until the Real Thing Comes Along ~ Hilltoppers 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Valerie- Amy winehouse *

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)

Without Me  ~  Halsey

X


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*Xanadu- Olivia Newton-John *

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)

You Got It  ~  New Kids On the Block

Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

All I Really Want to Do ~ Bob Dylan 

B


----------



## Wren (Feb 1, 2020)

Bring it on home to me - Various artists

C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*Can the Can - Suzi Quatro*

*D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 2, 2020)

Don't Stop the Carnival - The Alan Price Set

E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Escapade  ~  JanetJackson

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*Flying without wings- westlife *

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Gone Too Soon ~ Michael Jackson

H


----------



## Wren (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello - Lionel Ritchie

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*I started a joke - The Bee-Gees*

*J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

*Jump Jive and Wail ~Louie Prima*

*K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 3, 2020)

Keep On Running - Spencer Davis Group

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

Love me Tender ~ Elvis Presley


M


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

More Than a Feeling ~ Boston 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*New kid in town - Eagles*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

Oh, What a Night ~ The Dells 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2020)

Pour Some Sugar On Me    ~   Def Leppard

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi *

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2020)

Ruby Tuesday - Rolling Stones

S


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Someone You Loved   ~  Lewis Capaldi

T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*Try a little kindness - Glen Campbell *

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Under Your Skin ~ Rock City 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*Venus in blue jeans - Jimmy Clanton*

*W*


----------



## Wren (Feb 7, 2020)

When will I see you again - The Three Degrees


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*Xanadu - Olivia newton John*

*Y*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2020)

You'll Never Walk Along - Gerry and the Pacemakers

Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

All the Love in the World

B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2020)

Be Alright   ~   Dean  Lewis

C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*Chiquitita  -  Abba*

*D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2020)

Dream, Dream, Dream - The Everly Brothers

E


----------



## Wren (Feb 11, 2020)

Ecstasy - Ben E King

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Fifty ways to leave your lover - Paul Simon *

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2020)

Give Me One Reason  ~  Tracy Chapman

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

*Have I the right - the honeycombs*

*I *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2020)

In the Morning ~ Razorlight 

J


----------



## Wren (Feb 14, 2020)

Jealousy - Queen

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2020)

Lean on Me - Bill Withers

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Mother and child reunion - Paul simon *

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2020)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now  ~  Starship

O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Out of the Woods ~ Taylor Swift 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Photograph - ringo starr*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

Quiet Life ~ Ray Davies 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Red Red Wine  ~  UB40

S


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

*Seven bridges road - the eagles *

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 25, 2020)

Trampoline  ~  Shaed

U


----------



## Wren (Feb 25, 2020)

Umbrella - Rihanna

V


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Valerie- Amy Winehouse*

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2020)

Wake Me Up  ~  Avicii/Aloe Blacc

X


----------



## Wren (Feb 26, 2020)

You really got a hold on me - The Beatles

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 27, 2020)

Adore You  ~  Harry Styles

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Back in baby's arms - Patsy Cline*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Caught by the River ~ Doves 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea*

*E *


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2020)

*Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Finally got myself together - The Impressions*

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 28, 2020)

Girl On Fire  ~  Alicia Keys

H


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2020)

Hold On Tight ~ ELO

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*If - Telly Savalas*

*J*


----------



## Wren (Feb 28, 2020)

Keep on running - Spencer Davies Group

L


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 28, 2020)

Lose You To Love Me  ~  Selena Gomez

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)

*me and mrs Jones - Billy Paul*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Never Too Much ~ Luther Vandross

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*One bad apple - Jackson 5 *

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Put Your Head on My Shoulder ~ Paul Anka 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Quicksand - Martha & the Vandellas *

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Remember When ~ Alan Jackson 

S


----------



## Wren (Mar 2, 2020)

Smooth Operator - Sade

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2020)

Take Me Home, Country Roads - John Denver

U


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Unhappy Woman Blues ~ Clifford Blivens

V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Ventura highway -  America *

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Without You ~ Badfinger 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*Xanadu - Olivia Newton John *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Another Broken Heart ~ Esera Tuaolo

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Brown eyed girl - Van morrison *

*C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 8, 2020)

Come On Over to My Place - The Drifters

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Don’t Worry Baby ~ Beach Boys 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Eight days a week - The Beatles *

*F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

From Me to You - The Beatles

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Glad all over - Dave Clark Five 
H*


----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello - Adele 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 9, 2020)

If This Is It   ~  Huey Lewis & The News

J


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Jennifer Juniper - Donovan*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

Keep On Loving You ~ Kevin Cronin 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Locomotion - Little Eva*

*M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 11, 2020)

Merry Christmas Everyone - Shakin' Stevens

N


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

Need You Tonight  ~  INXS

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*Once in blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley *

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Put Yourself in My Place ~ Supremes 

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

*Running Scared ~ Roy Orbison*

*S*


----------



## Wren (Mar 11, 2020)

Soul Man - Sam and Dave

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*Take good care of my baby - Bobby Vee*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 12, 2020)

Unwell  ~  Matchbox  Twenty

V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Vincent - Don McLean*

*W*


----------



## Wren (Mar 12, 2020)

When my blue moon turns to gold again - Elvis Presley

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Youngblood  ~  6 Seconds of Summer

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Zorba The Greek - Herb Alpert*

*A*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Anytime You Need a Friend ~ Mariah Carey 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

*Ben- Michael Jackson*

*C*


----------



## Wren (Mar 19, 2020)

Can the can - Suzi Quattro 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Dancing with a Stranger  ~  Sam Smith

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*Elenore - Turtles *

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

For the Good Times ~ Perry Como

G


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)

Girls Like You  ~  Maroon 5

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

Have You Heard ~ The Duprees

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*In the heat of the night - Quincy Jones*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2020)

Just a Kiss ~ Lady Antebellum

K


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2020)

*Kiss   ~  Prince

L*


----------



## Wren (Mar 23, 2020)

Love me tonight - Tome Jones

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

Magic Moments ~ Perry Como

N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2020)

Nobody in His Right Mind Would've Left Her ~ George Strait 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2020)

*Orinoco Flow - Enya*

*P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

Please Please Me - The Beatles

Q


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

Quit Playin' Games With My Heart ~ Backstreet Boys 

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2020)

Running Scared ~ Roy Orbison

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2020)

Senorita  ~  Shawn  Medes

T


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)

*The flood - Take that *

*U*


----------



## Wren (Mar 24, 2020)

Unbreak  my heart - Toni Braxton

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2020)

Venus in Blue Jeans - Johnny Tillotson

W


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

Watch the Sun Come Up ~ Example 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2020)

*Another  One Bites The Dust  ~   Queen

B*


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

By My Side - INXS


C


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Carrie- Anne  - The Hollies *

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2020)

Don't Bring Me Down ~ Animals

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Everybody loves somebody - Dean Martin*

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Follow the Nightingale ~ Kokia 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

*Glory of love - Peter Cetera *

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2020)

Ho Hey ~  The Lumineers

I


----------



## Wren (Apr 1, 2020)

I don’t want to say goodnight - Planet  3

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jennifer Juniper - Donovan

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Keep on runnin' - Spencer Davies *

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

Let Your Yeah Be Yeah ~ Jimmy Cliff 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Me and mrs Jones - Billy Paul*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Never Let Me Down ~ David Bowie 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

*Once in a blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

Put Yourself in My Place ~ Supremes

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*Question - The Moody Blues*

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Remember the Rain ~ Bob Lind 

S


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 6, 2020)

Sad Eyed Lady Of The Lowlands - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

Take My Breath Away  ~   Berlin

U


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Under the boardwalk *

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Very Much in Love ~ Johnny Mathis 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

With Or Without You   ~  U2

X


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

*Xanadu - Olivia Newton John *

*Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

You Got It (The Right Stuff)  ~  New Kids On The Block

Z


----------



## Wren (Apr 8, 2020)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel.

A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2020)

As Long As You Love Me  ~   Backstreet Boys

B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Bring Me the Disco King ~ David Bowie 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 8, 2020)

Crazy  ~   Aerosmith

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*Don't bring me down - ELO*

*E*


----------



## Wren (Apr 9, 2020)

Ever fallen in love - The Buzzcocks

F


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Forever Young  ~  Rod Stewart

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car - Billy Ocean*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Have a Nice Day ~ Stereophonics

I


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

I Wanna Know what Love is....Foreigner


J


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2020)

Jack and Diane  ~  John Mellencamp

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

*Kiss and say Goodbye - The Manhattans *

*L*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

Love Me Do...The Beatles

M


----------



## Wren (Apr 10, 2020)

My Guy - Mary Wells

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen - Paul Robeson

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Ode to Billie Joe - Bobby Gentry *

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2020)

Piano Man  ~  Billy Joel

Q


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Quiet Nights ~ Diana Krall 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Red light spells danger - Billy Ocean*

*S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Some Day My Prince Will Come - Barbra Streisand

T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Talk to Me ~ Nirvana 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*Under the boardwalk - The drifters*

*V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 13, 2020)

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Where Are You Now My Love ~ Jackie Trent 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 13, 2020)

*You Belong to me ~The Duprees*

*Z/A*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band*

*A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2020)

Always Something There to Remind Me - Sandie Shaw

B


----------



## Wren (Apr 14, 2020)

Be my baby - The Ronettes 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2020)

Close To Me  ~  Ellie Goulding

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Darling Je Vous Aime Beaucoup - Nat King Cole

E*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Even Though You Broke My Heart ~ Gemini 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Floy Joy - supremes*

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

Going Back to My Roots ~ Odyssey 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Hello - Lionel Ritchie *

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

I Need to Know ~ Marc Anthony 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Just my imagination - Temptations*

*K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 19, 2020)

Keep on Loving You - REO Speedwagon

L


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2020)

Let Me Be the One ~ Hank Locklin 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*My Ding-a-ling - Chuck Berry*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Never Knew Love Like This Before ~ Stephanie Mills

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley *

*P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2020)

*Please Please Me  -  The Beatles

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Queen of soul - The average white band *

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 21, 2020)

Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads

S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Sing a Song for You ~ Anne Briggs 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*There is a mountain - Donovan*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

Uptown Funk  ~  Bruno Mars

V


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Valerie- Amy Winehouse*

*W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 21, 2020)

*White Room - Cream

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Xanadu - Olivia newton John*

*Y*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2020)

You're My Everything - Santa Esmeralda

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band*

*A*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Always on My Mind ~ Willie Nelson 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Back in the USSR- The beatles*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 22, 2020)

Circles  ~  Post  Malone

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Dance yourself Dizzy- Liquid Gold*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Every Breath You Take   ~ The Police

F


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Forever and Ever ~ Demis Roussos

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Ginny come lately - Brian Hyland *

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Hot N Cold  ~  Katy Perry

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*I'm telling you now - Gerry & the Pacemakers... *

*J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2020)

Jammin - Bob Marley

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*King of the road- Roger Miller*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Live Forever ~ Oasis

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Mandy - Barry Manilow*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Need You Tonight  ~  INXS

O


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Over the Hill ~ Oliver Sain

P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Patches - Clarence Carter *

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Quiet Life ~ Ray Davies 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Resurrection Shuffle - Ashton, Gardner & Dyke*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

Summer of '69  ~  Bryan Adams

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Tammy- Debbie Reynolds*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Under the Weather ~ Drew

V


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Volare- Dean Marin *

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

When Doves  Cry  ~  Prince

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Barbra Streisand and Neil Diamond*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Another Saturday Night ~ Sam Cooke

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Band of Gold - Freda Payne *

*C*


----------



## Wren (Apr 28, 2020)

Can’t buy me love - The Beatles

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2020)

Drops of Jupiter   ~  Train

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

*Everytime you go away - Paul Young*

*F*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2020)

Flowers in the Rain - The Move

G


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

Got to Get You into My Life ~ Cliff Bennet

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*Happy - Pharrell Williams *

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

I  Don't  Care  ~  Ed Sheeran

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*Jack in the box  - Clodagh Rodgers *

*K*


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Keep Me In Mind ~ Floyd Brown

L


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

Love Someone  ~  Lucas Graham

M


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*My ding-a-ling - Chuck Berry*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2020)

Now and Then There's A Fool Such as I ~ Elvis

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley*

*P*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 4, 2020)

Poor Me - Adam Faith

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Quit Your Fooling ~ Mercy Arms 

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Rainy day people - Gordon Lightfoot*

*S*


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Show Me the Way ~ Peter Frampton 

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*The long and winding road- The Beatles*

*U*


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2020)

Under the boardwalk - The Drifters

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Valerie - Amy Winehouse*

*W*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 6, 2020)

When Will I See You Again? - The Three Degrees

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*You to me are everything - The Real thing*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

All or Nothing ~ Small Faces 

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

Best Day of My Life   ~  American Authors

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Candyman- Christina  Aguilera *

*D*


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2020)

Don't Stop Believin' ~ Journey 

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Eloise   -  Paul & Barry Ryan *

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2020)

Footloose  ~  Kenny Loggins

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Georgy girl - The seekers*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2020)

How  Will I  Know  ~  Whitney Houston

I


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

In the Midnight Hour ~ Wilson Pickett 

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Just my imagination - temptations*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2020)

Know the Future ~ Patrick Conway 

L


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

Lean On Me  ~  Club Nouveau

M


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Me and you and a dog named boo - Lobo*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

No Scrubs  ~  TLC

O


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2020)

On the Road Again ~ Willie Nelson

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Play me - Neil Diamond*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Quiet Time to Play ~ Johnny Gill 

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Handyman - Jimmy Jones *

*I*


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2020)

In the Wee Small Hours of the Morning ~ Sinatra 

J


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2020)

*Jailhouse Rock ~ Elvis Presley

K*


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Killing me softly with his song - Roberta Flack*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

La Isla Bonita  ~  Madonna

M


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Move Over Darling ~ Doris Day 

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Name of the Game - ABBA*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Oh  Sherrie  ~  Steve Perry

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Put your head on my shoulder - Paul Anka*

*Q*


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2020)

Queen Bitch - David Bowie

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Runaway - Del Shannon*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

Stronger  ~  Kelly Clarkson

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Terry - Twinkle*

*U*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2020)

All Day and All of the Night - The Kinks

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 16, 2020)

Beat It  ~  Michael Jackson

C


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Call Me ~ Blondie 

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Diana- Paul Anka *

*E*


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2020)

Even the Bad Times Are Good_ ~ _Tremeloes

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Family Man - Daryl Hall & John Oates*

*G*


----------



## Wren (May 18, 2020)

Good golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

H


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

Halo  ~  Beyoncè

I


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2020)

In the Air Tonight ~ Phil Collins

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Joy to the world - 3 Dog Night*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

*Killing Me Softly With His Song   ~   Fugees

L*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Longer Than - Dan Fogelberg *

*M*


----------



## Wren (May 19, 2020)

Maybe baby - Buddy Holly

N


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

Nothing's  Gonna Stop Us Now  ~  Starship

O


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2020)

Over and Over ~ Bobby Day 

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Peace Train - Cat Stevens *

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2020)

Quit Playing Games (with my heart)   ~  Backstreet Boys

R


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

Real Rock ~ Sound Dimension 

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*Sugar - Sugar- Archies
T*


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

The Tide Is High  ~  Blondie

U


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2020)

Under the Moonlight ~ Ghost 

V


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2020)

*Venus ~Frankie Avalon*

*W*


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

*Wedding Bell Blues - The 5th Dimension*

*X/Y*


----------



## Wren (May 23, 2020)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)

Animals  ~ Maroon 5

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Black is Black - Los Bravos*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2020)

Chasing Cars ~ Snow Patrol 

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Down in the Boondocks  - Billy Joe Royal*

*E*


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Five hundred miles - The proclaimers*

*G*


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2020)

Gone Too Soon ~ Michael Jackson

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*Happy - Pharrell Williams *

*I*


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2020)

In a Place Like This ~ Payolas 

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Julie-Anne --- Kenny*

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2020)

*Kashmir ● Led Zeppelin

L*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Leaving on a Jet Plane - John Denver *

*M*


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

Meet Me in St. Louis ~ Judy Garland 

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*New York Mining Disaster 1941 -  The Bee Gees*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2020)

Out Of My Mind ~ Duran Duran 

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*Pass the dutchy on the left hand side... Musical Youth*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2020)

Quite a Surprise ~ Mayfly 

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2020)

*Rainbow - Marmalade *

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2020)

*Sail On Sailor ● The Beach Boys

T*


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Take that look off your face - Marti Webb*

*U*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 31, 2020)

*Under the Boardwalk ~ The Drifters*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2020)

Very Good Bad Thing ~ Mother Mother

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Walk on the wild side - Lou Reed *

*X*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2020)

Another Lonely Night With You ~ Roy Clark 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Bernadette- The four tops*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Celebration  ~  Kool & The Gang

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*Dancing in the dark - Bruce Springsteen *

*E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*Eddie, My Love ~The Teen Queens*

*F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Feel the Need - Detroit Emeralds *

*G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 2, 2020)

Georgia on My Mind - Ray Charles

H


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Here in My Heart ~ Al Martino 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*I'm into something Good - Hermans' Hermits*

*J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 3, 2020)

January - Pilot

K


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Know What I Mean?  ~ Cannonball Adderley

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Living Doll - Cliff Richard*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Memories   ~ Maroon 5

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*No son of mine - Genesis*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh  Sherrie  ~   Steve Perry

P


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

Put Yourself in My Place ~ Supremes 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Queen of New Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi*

*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*Strangers on the shore - Acker Bilk*

*T*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2020)

Too Shy ~ Kajagoogoo

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*Under the boardwalk - The drifters*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2020)

Very Special ~ Debra Laws 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Walk on the wild side - Lou Reed *

*X*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2020)

All the Love in the World ~ Dionne Warwick

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*Black is Black - Los Bravos*

*C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 10, 2020)

Carrie - Cliff Richard

D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2020)

Don't Bring Me Your Heartaches ~ Paul & Barry Ryan 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2020)

*Eli's Coming ● Three Dog Night

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Fun Fun Fun - Beach Boys*

*G*


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Go now - The Moody Blues

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Ho  Hey  ~  The Lumineers

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

In the summertime- Mungo Jerry

J


----------



## RubyK (Jun 10, 2020)

Joy ~ Backstreet

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Keep on running - Spencer Davis Group *

*L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Love is a many splendid thing.
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Mississippi - Pussycat *

*N*


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2020)

Now and then there’s a fool such as I - Elvis Presley

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Owner of a lonely heart - Yes*

*P*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2020)

Put Your Hand in the Hand ~ Anne Murray 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Que sera sera - Doris day*

*R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)

Rain On Me  ~  Lady Gaga/Ariana Grande

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Stand by your man- Tammy Wynette*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

Up on the Ridge ~  Dierks Bentley

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Valerie- Amy Winehouse*

*W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 13, 2020)

When the Girl in Your Arms is the Girl in Your Heart - Cliff Richard


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

You Give Love A Bad Name  ~  Bon Jovi


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

Ask the Lonely ~ Four Tops

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Back in Baby's arms - Patsy Cline*

*C*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2020)

Can't Live With You, Can't Live Without You ~ The Mindbenders 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Dancing on a Saturday night - Barry Blue *

*E*


----------



## Wren (Jun 15, 2020)

Eye of the tiger - Survivor

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Fight Song  ~  Rachel  Platten

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the board *

*H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 16, 2020)

Have I the Right to Hold You? - The Honeycombs

I


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

In The Meantime - Georgie Fame

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Jack in the box - Clodagh Rodgers *

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2020)

Kokomo  ~   Beach Boys

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*Last night I didn't get to sleep at all - the 5th Dimension*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

Missing You  ~  John Waite

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Nights in white satin - Moody Blues *

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2020)

Over to you ~ Black Sabbath 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Pick up the pieces - Average white band *

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2020)

Quiet Times ~ Dido 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Rag doll - the four seasons*

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2020)

Something To Talk About  ~  Bonnie Raitt

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Things I'd Like To Say - The New Colony Six*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

Uptown Girl  ~  Billy Joel

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Valerie- Amy winehouse*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2020)

Where Are You Now My Love ~ Jackie Trent 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*You are everything - The Stylistics*

*Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2020)

Adore  You  ~  Harry Styles

B


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

Be Like the Kettle and Sing ~ Vera Lynn 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Catch the wind -Donovan*

*D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Dancing  With Myself  ~  Billy Idol

E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

Everyone's Waiting ~ Missy Higgins 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*Five o'clock somewhere - Jimmy Buffet*

*G*


----------



## Wren (Jun 21, 2020)

Games people play - Joe South

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Hold On  ~  Wilson Philips

I


----------



## joybelle (Jun 21, 2020)

In The Navy - Village People

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi @joybelle ...welcome to the forum and the games...   

*Just my imagination - Temptations*

*K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

Kiss Me, Honey, Honey Kiss Me - Shirley Bassey

L


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2020)

Look at Me Now ~ Chris Brown 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul*

*N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2020)

Nobody's Child - Karen Young

O


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2020)

Over to You John ~ Jive Bunny 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

*Pamela Pamela - Wayne Fontana*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Quit Your Fooling ~ Mercy Arms 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

*Runaway- Del Shannon 
S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 25, 2020)

Sweet Little Shelia - Buddy Holly

T


----------



## Wren (Jun 25, 2020)

Temptation - Everly Brothers

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2020)

Unwell  ~  Matchbox  Twenty

V


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2020)

Very Good Person ~ Joe Eel 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

*Working man- Rita MacNeil*

*X*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2020)

Xanadu  ~  Olivia Newton-John

Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Yesterday Once More by The Carpenters

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

*Zoom- Fat Larry's Band*

*A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2020)

Any Way You Want it  ~  Journey

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 26, 2020)

Because - Perry Como

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

*Colour my world - Petula Clark*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't Do This and Don't Do That ~ Ric Castle 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*Eloise- Paul & Barry Ryan*

*F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2020)

From Me to You - The Beatles

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Girl From Ipanema - Stan Getz*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

How Do You Like Me Now ~ Toby Keith 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2020)

I Could Fall In Love  ~ Selena

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*Just When I Needed You Most - Randy Vanwarmer*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Know Your Own Heart ~ Exponents 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

*Love Potion Number Nine - Searchers *

*M*


----------



## Wren (Jul 1, 2020)

Mambo  Italian-a - Sophia Loren

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 3, 2020)

Nature Boy - Bobby Darin

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2020)

Over the Weekend ~ Nick Heyward 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*Pass the  Dutchie - Musical Youth*

*Q*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2020)

Quando, Quando, Quando - Englebert Humperdinck

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2020)

Reach Out I'll Be There ~ Four Tops 

S


----------



## Wren (Jul 4, 2020)

She She Little Shelia - Gene Vincent

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2020)

Take Me in Your Arms - The Doobie Brothers

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2020)

Under The Boardwalk  ~  Drifters

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*Valerie - Amy Winehouse*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

What Can It Be  ~ Asters 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

*You light up my life- Debbie Boone*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2020)

All the Love in the World ~ Dionne Warwick

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Betcha by golly wow - Stylistic*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2020)

Circles ~ Post Malone

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*Diamonds and rust - Joan Baez*
*
*
*E*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond*

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2020)

Gypsy  ~  Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2020)

In the Midnight Hour ~ Wilson Pickett

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Just my imagination - Temptations*

*K*


----------



## Wren (Jul 12, 2020)

Keep on running - Spencer Davis Group

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

*Last train to Clarkesville- The Monkees *

*M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2020)

Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2020)

Not a Bad Thing ~ Justin Timberlake

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2020)

Only Human  ~ Jonas Brothers

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

*Popcorn - Hot Butter*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2020)

Quite a Way Away ~ Gareth Dickson

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Roses are red - Bobby Vinton*

*S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2020)

*Sympathy For The Devil ● Rolling Stones

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2020)

Total Eclipse of the Heart  ~  Nicki French

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Under the boardwalk - Drifters*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

Very Good My Friends ~ Beatnuts 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Wishing on a star - Rose Royce*

*X/Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)

You Give Love A Bad Name  ~  Bon Jovi

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

Are You That Somebody ~ Aaliyah 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Blue ain't your colour - Keith Urban *

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Come to the River ~ Rhett Walker 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Diana- Paul Anka*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2020)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic  ~   The Police ..  (I think they should change their name )

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Forget Me Not ~ Eden Kane 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2020)

*Guantanamera -  The Sandpipers*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2020)

How Do You Sleep ~ Sam Smith 

I


----------



## Wren (Jul 19, 2020)

I just want to make love to you - Foghat

J


----------



## connect1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Just A Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills and Nash


K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

*Killing me softly - Roberta Flack*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Let Me Call You Sweetheart ~ Various 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

*Miss you nights - Cliff Richard*

*N*


----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2020)

Naggin’ woman - The Kinks

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2020)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2020)

Pour Some Sugar On  Me  ~  Def Leppard

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2020)

Quit the Road ~ Crystal Image 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

*Riders On The Storm - The Doors*

*S*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

Stop Your Tickling Jock ~ Harry Lauder 

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*True love ways - Buddy Holly*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2020)

Up, Up and Away ~ 5th Dimension 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*Vienna- Ultravox*

*W*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2020)

Within You Without You ~ George Harrison 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*Yes sir I can Boogie - Baccarat *

*Z/A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 27, 2020)

Zorba the Greek - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass

A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2020)

Another Way to Find You ~ Chris Smither 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

*Back in baby's arms - Patsy Cline*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2020)

Can't Give You Anything ~ Stylistics 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Diana - Paul Anka*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2020)

Everywhere ~ Fleetwood Mac 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

*First cut is the deepest - Rod Stewart*

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2020)

Get Down on It ~ Kool & the Gang 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

Home  ~  Daughtry

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Is This Love ~ Bob Marley 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

*Just my imagination- Temptations*

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2020)

Keep On Loving You  ~  REO Speedwagon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

*Life in the fast Lane - Eagles*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2020)

More Than I Can Say ~ The Crickets 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

*Nikita - Elton John*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2020)

On The Way To The Sky ~ Neil Diamond 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Quite a Way Away ~ Gareth Dickson 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2020)

*Raspberry Beret - Prince*

*S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2020)

Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2020)

The Tide Is High  ~  Blondie

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*Under the boardwalk - The drifters*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2020)

Violins ~ Golden Earring

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*What A Difference A Day Makes - Dinah Washington*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2020)

You Can't Sit Down ~ Phil Upchurch 

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*All Over The World - Electric Light Orchestra*

*B*


----------



## Wren (Aug 6, 2020)

Blue Eyes - Elton Joh 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Come Go With Me  ~  Exposé

D


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2020)

Don't Sleep in the Subway ~ Petula Clark 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Eloise- Paul & Barry Ryan*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2020)

Faithfully  ~  Journey

G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2020)

Got to Get You into My Life ~ Cliff Bennet 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*Here there and everywhere - The Beatles*
*
I*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2020)

In The Air Tonight   ~  Phil Collins

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

Jean Genie - David Bowie

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

Kiss   Me   ~   Sixpence None The Richer

L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2020)

Let's Go Round Again ~ Average White Band

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*Masterpiece - Atlantic Starr*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2020)

Near to You ~ Wilbert Harrison 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

*Once in a Blue Moon- Earl Thomas Conley*

*P*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)

Photograph  ~  Nickelback

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2020)

Quality Street - Van Morrison

R


----------



## Wren (Aug 14, 2020)

Ruby Ruby Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)

Something To Talk About  ~  Bonnie Raitt

T


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2020)

That's Life ~ Sinatra 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

*Under the moon of Love - Showaddywaddy *

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2020)

Volare ~ Domenico Modugno 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*Wishing on a star - Rose Royce*

*X/Y*


----------



## Wren (Aug 16, 2020)

X Offender - Blondie

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Yesterday- Beatles*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2020)

And Your Bird Can Sing ~ Beatles

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Back in the USSR - Bruce Springsteen*

*C *


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2020)

Call Me When You're Sober ~ Evanescence 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Diamonds And Rust - Joan Baez*

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2020)

Each Time You Break My Heart  ~ Nick Kamen 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Fly, Robin, Fly - The Silver Convention*

*G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2020)

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) - Abba


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Hard days night - Beatles*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2020)

In the Middle of an Island ~ Tony Bennett 

J


----------



## Wren (Aug 19, 2020)

Jackson - Johnny Cash and June Carter

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2020)

Kiss  ~ Prince

L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2020)

Leave the Light On ~ Beth Hart 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)

No Scrubs ~ TLC

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2020)

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*People Make The World Go Round - The Stylistics
Q*


----------



## Wren (Aug 21, 2020)

Release me - Englebert 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

Sweet  Dreams  ~   Eurythmics

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*Tighten Up - Archie Bell and The Drells*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2020)

Use Your Head ~ Mary Wells 

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 26, 2020)

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*Wurlitzer Prize - Willie Nelson*

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2020)

Yet Another Day ~ Ray Wilson 

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2020)

A  Thousand Miles  ~  Vanessa Carlton

B


----------



## Wren (Aug 26, 2020)

Zimmerman Blues - Ralph McTell

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2020)

Anna Marie - Jim Reeves

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Ballad Of John And Yoko - Beatles*

*C*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2020)

Can't Let You Go ~ Rainbow 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Diana - Paul Anka *

*E*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2020)

Expect a Miracle ~ Bibi Martin 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)

*Freeway of Love - Aretha Franklin

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2020)

Faithfully  ~  Journey

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Give me  just a little more time - Chairman of the Board *

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2020)

Have I the Right ~ Honeycombs 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*I Hear A Symphony - The Supremes

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Just Give Me a Reason  ~  Pink

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*Knock Three Times - Dawn*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2020)

Let the Music Play ~ Shannon 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*Me and my life - The Tremeloes*

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Need You Tonight  ~  INXS

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 1, 2020)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

Put Yourself in My Place ~ Supremes 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*Question - The Moody Blues*

*R*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)

Real Love ~ Beatles 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2020)

Shake It Off  ~  Taylor Swift

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*The times they are a changing - Bob Dylan*

*U*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2020)

Unknown To Me ~ Dick Roman 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

*Venus in Blue jeans- Jimmy Clanton*
*
*
*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2020)

Who Knew  ~  Pink

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Yellow Submarine- Beatles*

*Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)

Another Day in Paradise ~ Phil Collins 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Bend me  Shape Me - Amen Corner*

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Circles  ~  Post  Malone

D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2020)

Dream of You ~ Sharon Corr

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Endless Summer Nights - Richard Marx*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2020)

Fast  Car  ~  Tracy Chapman

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2020)

Gone to the Moon ~ Kajagoogoo

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Hopelessly Devoted to you - Olivia Newton-John*

*I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*I Can't Dance - Genesis

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*Just my imagination- Temptations*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2020)

Keep the Faith ~ Bon Jovi 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*Les Bicyclettes De Belsize - Engelbert Humperdinck*

*M*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2020)

Music Is Better Than Words ~ Seth MacFarlane 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*No Matter What Sign You Are - The Supremes*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2020)

Out of the Woods ~ Taylor Swift 

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Please, please me - Beatles*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2020)

Quiet Heart ~ Go-Betweens 

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2020)

Running Scared ~Roy Orbison

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*She's Out Of My Life - Michael Jackson*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2020)

These Dreams  ~  Heart

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Uptown Girl- Billy Joel*

*V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2020)

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2020)

Watch the Sun Come Up ~ Example 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)

A Thousand Miles  ~  Vanessa Carlton

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

*Band Of Gold - Freda Payne*

*C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2020)

Carrie - Cliff Richard

D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

Danger Zone ~ Rainbow 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Everyday Is A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow*

*F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

From Me to You - The Beatles

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2020)

Got to Get You Off My Mind ~ Solomon Burke 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2020)

Heaven  ~  Bryan Adams

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett*

*J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2020)

Jennifer Juniper - Donovan

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Kokomo  ~ Beach Boys

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*Living Next Door To Alice - Smokie*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Manic  Monday  ~  Bangles

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2020)

Over to You ~ Black Sabbath

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Polk Salad Annie - Tony Joe White*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2020)

Quite a Way Away ~ Gareth Dickson 

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2020)

Running Scared ~ Roy Orbison

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)

Small  Town  ~   John Mellencamp

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2020)

Teddy Bear ~ Elvis Presley

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Under the Board walk- The drifters*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2020)

Very Good My Friends ~ Beatnuts 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Wake up little Susie -Simon and Garfunkel*

*X/Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

You Give Love A Bad Name  ~ Bon Jovi

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band *

*A*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2020)

Are You Gonna Go My Way ~ Lenny Kravitz 

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Be my baby - The Ronettes *

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

Cryin'   ~  Aerosmith

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Dark side of the moon - Pink Floyd 
E*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

Even Now ~ Barry Manilow 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Far away - Nickelback *

*G*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Get Back ~ Beatles 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*Hard Days Night - Beatles*

*I*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2020)

In and Out of Love ~ Supremes 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*Jack-in-the-box Clodagh Rogers *

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2020)

*Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA

L*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Looking through the window.. Jackson 5*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2020)

Missing You  ~  John Waite

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley*

*O*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2020)

Out of the Woods ~ Taylor Swift 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2020)

Photograph  ~  Nickelback

Q


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2020)

Questions - Chris Brown

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

Rolling in the Deep   ~  Adele

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*She was only sixteen- Craig Douglas *

*T*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

Talk to Me ~ Stevie Nicks

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Unchain my heart -Joe Cocker*

*V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)

Venus ~ Frankie Avalon

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2020)

With or Without You  ~  U2

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Yesterday Man ~ Chris Andrews 

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*Zoom - fat larry's band*

*A*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

Another Saturday Night ~ Sam Cooke 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2020)

_Bad Romance   ~  Lady  Gaga

C_


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Chain Gang - Sam Cooke*

*D*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2020)

Don't Bring Me Your Heartaches ~ Barry Ryan 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Every Breath you Take - The police *

*F*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2020)

Feel the Need in Me ~ Detroit Emeralds

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones*

*H*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

Here in My Arms ~ Ella Fitzgerald 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2020)

Ironic   ~  Alanis Morissette

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)

*Jumping Jack Flash - Rolling Stones

K*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*Knights in white satin- Moody Blues*

*L*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

Let the Good Times Roll ~ Louis Jordan

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*Maggie May - Rod Stewart*

*N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Nothing But Heartaches ● The Supremes

O*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

On the Road Again ~ Canned Heat

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Pretty woman- Roy Orbison*

*Q*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2020)

Quite a Feelin' ~ Barna Howard 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Rolling in the deep- Adele*

*S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2020)

Somewhere - P. J. Proby

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*Twenty four hours from Tulsa - Gene Pitney*

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2020)

Uptown  Girl  ~  Billy Joel

V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2020)

Very Last Day ~ Hollies 

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*What do you want -Adam Faith*

*X*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

You Can't See for Lookin' ~ Betty Wright 

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band*

*A*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

Around the World ~ Matt Monro 

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 31, 2020)

Because - Perry Como

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)

*Can't Find My Way Home - Blind Faith

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Diana- Paul Anka *

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2020)

Escapade  ~  Janet Jackson

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2020)

*Flying without wings - Westlife *

*G*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Genie in a Bottle  ~  Christina  Aguilera

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2020)

*Hey There ~Harry Connick Jr.

I *


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*I who have nothing - Tom Jones*

*J*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2020)

Just You and I ~ Tom Walker

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)

Killing Me Softly With His  Song  ~  Fugees

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2020)

*Love Is A Many Splendored Thing -Andy Williams

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

*Make it easy on yourself - Walker Brothers *

*N*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)

No Scrubs  ~ TLC

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

On the Road Again ~ Canned Heat

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*Pamela , Pamela - Wayne Fontana 
Q*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

Quiet Times ~ Dido 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Run  Run  Rudolph  ~  Chuck  Berry

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Saturday night at the movies- Drifters*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2020)

Talk   ~  Khalid

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Uptown Girl- Billy Joel*

*V*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

Very Good, c'est si bon ~ Jacqueline Boyer

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*will you  love me tomorrow - Shirelles *

*X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2020)

You Will Only Break My Heart ~ Delta Goodrem 

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

*Zabadak - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich *

*A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2020)

Another Suitcase in Another Hall - Barbara Dickson

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Back in the USSR- Bruce Springsteen

C*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2020)

Can't Seem to Make You Mine ~ The Seeds

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Diana- Paul Anka

E*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2020)

Eat, Drink and Be Merry ~ Delbert Barker 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*Feelings - Morris Albert

G*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2020)

Got to Be There ~ Michael Jackson

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Hard Days Night - Beatles

I*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Is There Something I Should Know ~ Duran Duran

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Joanna - Kool & The Gang 

K*


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Kickstart my heart -Motley Crue

L
​​


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2020)

Love Me Tender ~ Elvis


M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

Make Me Like You ~ Gwen Stefani 

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

N.I.B.- Black Sabbath

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2020)

*Oh My Papa  ~ Eddie Fisher 

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*Pretty little angel eyes - Curtis Lee


Q*


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Queen of the field- Alicia Keys

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

Really Wanna Know You ~ Gary Wright 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Stand by your man-  Tammy Wynette

T*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

The oracle - Godsmack

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Under the Boardwalk-  Drifters

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2020)

*Venus ~ Frankie Avalon*

*W*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Wait Your Turn - Rihanna

X


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

Y*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2020)

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine ~ Lou Rawls

Z/A


----------



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2020)

Zero And Blind Terry ~ Bruce Springsteen

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Abracadabra - The Steve Miller Band

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2020)

Baby,  It's Cold Outside   ~  many

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)

D.O.A. - Foo Fighters

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 25, 2020)

Eloise - The Damned

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*For the good times - Andy Williams 

G*


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

Gabriel's Message - Sting

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Hello- Lionel Ritchie

I*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

In the Mood ~ Glenn Miller 

J


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

Jack of All Trades - Bruce Springsteen​
K


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Kids In America- Kim Wilde

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Last Night I Didn't get to sleep at all - 5th Dimension

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

My Favorite Things  ~  Diana Ross/Supremes

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2020)

Never in a Million Years ~ Laura Branigan

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

One - U2

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

Please Come Home For Christmas  ~  Eagles

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Queen of the silver Dollar - Dr Hook & The Medicine show 

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2020)

Running Scared ~Roy Orbison


S


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Sweet Child O' Mine-Guns N' Roses 

T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Take Me to the River ~ Al Green 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Uptown Girl- Billy Joel

V*


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Vampires - Godsmack

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2020)

We Found  Love  ~  Rihanna

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 29, 2020)

Young at Heart - Frank Sinatra

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*A white sports coat  and a pink carnation- Marty Robbins 

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2020)

Baby I'm Coming  Home   ~  Ally Brooke

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2020)

Call Me ~ Petula Clark

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Don't you want me - Human League

E*


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

Easy Target - John Mellencamp

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Fever- Beyonce

G*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

Get the Party Started ~ Pink

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*Here , There & Everywhere  - Beatles

I*


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

I Am A River - Foo Fighters

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2020)

Jingle  Bells  - everyone

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Last night I didn't get to sleep at all -5th Dimension

M*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Missing You ~ John Waite 

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Natalie - Bruno Mars

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

O  Tannenbaum   ~  Vince Guaraldi  Trio

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*People Are People - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Wren (Dec 5, 2020)

Quarter past midnight - Bastille

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer  ~  Burl Ives

S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Show Me the Meaning of Being Lonely ~ Backstreet Boys 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

The First  Noel  ~  Josh Groban/Faith Hill

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Unchained Melody  - The Righteous Brothers

V*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

Very Much in Love ~ Johnny Mathis

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

*Wake me up before you Go Go ~ Wham

X/Y*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Young blood - Righteous brothers 

Z/A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2020)

Always and Forever - Heatwave

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*Back in the USSR - Bruce Springsteen

C *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2020)

Could We Survive ~ Joseph Arthur 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Down Down- Status Quo

E*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2020)

Ever the Same ~ Rob Thomas

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Forever and ever - Demis Roussos 

G*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2020)

Gonna Get Along Without Ya Now ~ Trini Lopez 

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*Have yourself a merry little Christmas - Various

I *


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 15, 2020)

In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Jingle  Bells ~ ~

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*Knights in white satin - Moody Blues

L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2020)

Love Me Do - The Beatles

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul 

N*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2020)

No More Lonely Nights ~ Paul McCartney 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*One more night - Phil Collins

P*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2020)

*Paper Roses.    Marie Osmond

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) - The Backstreet Boys

R*


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2020)

Rainy night in Georgia - Ray Charles

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2020)

*Sara • Fleetwood Mac

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*The flower that shattered the stone - John Denver

U*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2020)

Un-Break My Heart ~ Toni Braxton 

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Venus in Blue Jeans - Jimmy Clanton

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2020)

_White  Christmas

XYZ/A_


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 24, 2020)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

*Zabadak -Dave Dee, Dozy, beaky, Mick & Tich

A
*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2020)

All the Way to Reno ~ R.E.M

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Bend me shape me - Amen corner

C*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2020)

Can't Stop the Feeling ~ Justin Timberlake 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*Donna- Richie Valence 

E*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Ever the Same ~ Delphine Dora

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

*For the good times - Perry Como

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2021)

Georgia on my Mind - Ray Charles

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Hello - Lionel Ritchie

I*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2021)

In the Meantime ~ Georgie Fame 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Julie, Do Ya Love Me - Bobby Sherman

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2021)

King of the Road ~ Roger Miller


L


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2021)

Listen to Your Heart ~ Roxette 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

*My funny valentine - Sinatra

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2021)

Never   Be The Same  ~  Camila  Cabello

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Once in a blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley 

P*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2021)

Play the Game ~ Queen 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*Quando- quando - Engelbert 

R*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Round and Round - Ratt


S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*She's Gone - Daryl Hall and John Oates

T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Tender is the Night ~ Johnny Mathis

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*Under the boardwalk - Drifters

V*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2021)

Very Much in Love ~ Johnny Mathis 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2021)

Walk Me Home   ~   Pink

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

*You Keep Running Away - The Four Tops

Z*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

Zoo Time ~ Mystery Jets 

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2021)

Angel   ~  Shaggy

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

*Be my baby -  Ronettes


C*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Can't Do Right for Doing Wrong ~ Whitesnake 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2021)

Don't  Speak   ~   No Doubt

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Every breath you take - Police

F*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

For Your Love ~ Yardbirds 

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*Got to get you out of my life - Beatles

H*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

_That's funny, I always thought it was.. 'Got to get you into my life'.. _

Here Without You ~ The Byrds 

I


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2021)

*In Too Deep ~ Sum 41

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*Jungle Love - The Steve Miller Band

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2021)

Kokomo ~ The Beach Boys


L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2021)

*Like a virgin - Madonna

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2021)

Moon River - Andy Williams

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2021)

Not the Girl You Think You Are ~ Crowded House 

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Once in a blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2021)

Pour Some   Sugar On Me   ~    Def Leppard

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Queen Of The Hop - Bobby Darin

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2021)

Remember (Walking in the Sand) The Shangri Las

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*Stop in the name of love - The Supremes

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2021)

Take It On The Run   ~  REO  Speedwagon

U


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2021)

*Unchain My Heart ~ Joe Cocker

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Valerie- Amy Winehouse

W*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

Walking on the Moon ~ Police

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Y.M.C.A. -  The Village People

Z/A*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Another Way to Find You ~ Chris Smither

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2021)

Billie Jean   ~ Michael  Jackson

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

*Close to you - Carpenters

D*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2021)

Dance the Night Away ~ Mavericks

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young

F*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Friday On My Mind - The Easybeats

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2021)

Groovin'  ~ Young Rascals

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Have you seen her - Chi lites


I*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2021)

Ironic   ~  Alanis   Morissette

J


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Just my imagination - Temptations

K*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2021)

Keep On Truckin' ~ Eddie Kendricks 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Locomotion - Little Eva 

M*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2021)

Make Me Smile ~ Steve Harley

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley 

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2021)

Only the Lonely ~Roy Orbison

P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Penny Lane - The Beatles

Q*


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Quarantine - blink-182

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2021)

Running Scared ~Roy Orbison


T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)

*Travis

U*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2021)

Under the Red Sky ~ Bob Dylan 

V


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Red Sails in the Sunset~The Platters​


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)

It should be  @Tish  this one is alphabetical ... 

*Valerie - Amy Woodhouse

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2021)

We  Found love  ~  Rihanna

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay 

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*You're sixteen- Ringo starr

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Zero -  Evanescence

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*All the love in the world - Dionne Warwick

B*


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Baby Don't Get Hooked on Me - Mac Davis

C


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2021)

Can't Stop This Thing We Started ~ Bryan Adams

D


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*Diana- Paul Anka 

E*


----------



## Patch (Feb 19, 2021)

Every Little Thing Gonna Be Alright - Bob Marley

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

F---in Perfect - Pink

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2021)

Georgia On My Mind ~Ray Charles​
*H*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Have I the Right? ~ Honeycombs 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*I'm On Fire - Bruce Springsteen

J*


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*King of the road - Roger miller and plenty more..

L*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2021)

Lay Down Sally ~ Eric Clapton 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Marianne- Easy Riders

N*


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Narcissus - Alanis Morissette

O


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 21, 2021)

Opera 2 - Vitas

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Pain - Three Days Grace

Q


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2021)

Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars ~ Tony Bennett

R


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Raindrops keep falling on my head - BJ Thomas 

S*


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Serenity-Godsmack

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Time to Go ~ Terry Carisse 

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Under the boardwalk - Drifters

V
*


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Under A Cloud - Bangles


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

shoulda Been* V* @Tish..... 

*Valerie- Amy Winehouse...*


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Wacky Tobaccy - Toby Keith

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*Yellow River - Christie

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Armed And Extremely Dangerous - First Choice

B*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2021)

Better Love Next Time ~ Dr. Hook

C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*Can't help falling in love -Elvis

D*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

Everything in My Heart ~ Corey Hart 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Fields Of Gold - Sting

G*


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Game Changer - Mist

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Hard days' night - Beatles 

I*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2021)

Is You Is or Is You Ain't My Baby ~ Louis Jordan 

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

*King of the road - Roger Miller

L*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2021)

Let the Good Times Rock ~ Europe 

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Macho Man - The Village People

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*New York Mining Disaster 1941 -  The Bee Gees

O*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

Over to You ~ Black Sabbath 

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Quit Playing Games With My  Heart - The Backstreet Boys

R*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

Real Love ~ Beatles 

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Serenity - Godsmack

T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

There Will Never Be Another Tonight ~ Bryan Adams

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Under A Glass Moon - Dream Theater

V/W/X


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Walking back to happiness - Helen Shapiro

X/Y*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

You're My Everything - The Temptations

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2021)

All the Young Dudes ~ Mott the Hoople

B


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Barbara Ann - Beach Boys


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2021)

*Crazy - Patsy Cline

D*


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Daddy Dance With Me - Krystal Keith

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Eloise - Paul & Barry Ryan

F*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield (early band for Stephen Stills & Neil Young)


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Game On - Carrie Underwood

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*Hard Days' night - Beatles

I*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2021)

I will always Love you ~Dolly Parton


J


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2021)

Jessie's  Girl   ~  Rick Springfield

K


----------



## RubyK (Mar 15, 2021)

Kashmir by Led Zeppelin

M


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Love or Let Me Be Lonely - Paul Davis

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Madman Across the Water - Elton John

N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

No Sugar Tonight - The Guess Who

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Obsession Is Such an Ugly Word - Alesana

P


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Police On My Back -- The Clash


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

Quicksand - Martha and the Vandellas

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson

S*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Sheena Is A Punk Rocker -- Ramones

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Take A Pebble - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

U


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 17, 2021)

U.S. Male - Elvis

V


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Volare - Dean Martin

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 18, 2021)

Walking on Sunshine   ~   Katrina & the Waves

X/Y


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Zebras and Airplanes - Alicia Keys

A


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople

B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2021)

Bring on the Rain ~ Jo Dee Marie Messina

C


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Country Honk -- The Stones

D


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Day Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

End of the Road - Boyz II Men

F


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Forty Miles of Bad Road -- Duane Eddy

G


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Gentle On My Mind - Glen Campbell

H


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Hero -- Family of the Year

I


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2021)

Jack  and Diane   ~  John Mellencamp

K


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Kind of a Drag - The Buckinghams 

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Lady Evil - Black Sabbath

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

* Misstra Know It All.

N*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley

P*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

People - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Queen Bitch - David Bowie

R/S


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry 

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2021)

*Shake You Down - Gregory Abbott

T*


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Till Kingdom Come - Coldplay

U/V


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

Up On the Roof - The Drifters

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

Very Much in Love ~Johnny Mathis 

W


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

What's New, Pussycat - Tom Jones


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay

Y/Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*You make me feel brand new - Stylistics

Z/A*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

All The Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople

B


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2021)

Break  My Heart   ~  Dua Lipa

C


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

Call Me - Blondie

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2021)

Cara Mia Mine ~Jay and the Americans

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2021)

Dangerous Woman ~ Ariana Grande

E


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2021)

Eye of the Tiger   ~  Survivor

F


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

From This Moment On - Shania Twain

G


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)

Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult

H


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

Have I the Right - The Honeycombs

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

I Am the Spider - Alice Cooper

J/K


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2021)

Kiss  ~  Prince

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Locomotion - Little Eva

M*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2021)

Never Be The Same  ~   Camila  Cabella

O


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Objects In The Rear-View Mirror May Appear Closer Than They Are - Meat Loaf

P


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Private Eyes - Daryl Hall and John Oates*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Question -- The Moody Blues

R


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Rolling in the Deep - Adele 

S


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Salvation -- Rancid

T


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Take Me to the River - Talking Heads

U/V


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

U.S. Blues -- Grateful Dead

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Valentine's Day - Linkin Park

W/X/Y/Z


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Walking On a Thin Line --  Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

*Yellow river - Christie

Z/A*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Zombie -- The Cranberries

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

A Certain Shade Of Green - Incubus

B


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2021)

Black  Velvet  ~   Alannah   Myles

C


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

Love that song, @Bonnie! 

Catch Me if You Can - Dave Clark Five

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*Diana - Paul Anka

E*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson 

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Factory - Bruce Springsteen

G


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Hollow -Godsmack

I


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction -- Devo

J


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2021)

*Just my imagination - Temptations

K*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

Keep on Dancing - The Gentrys

G


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2021)

Love  Someone  ~  Lukas  Graham

M


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

My Sharona -- The Knack


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

And I Love Her - The Beatles


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

N 

Naked Sunday - Stone Temple Pilots

O


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Ooh Child - Five Stairsteps 

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

Q


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day

R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2021)

Roar  ~ Katy Perry

S


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*The way we were - Barbra Streisand

U*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Vacuum Space - The Love Kills Theory

W/X/Y/Z


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Who Needs You -- The Orwells

X


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Younger Than Springtime - South Pacific Soundtrack

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Zoom- Fat Larry's Band

A*


----------



## Raven (Apr 2, 2021)

Abilene  -  George Hamilton

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Baby Come on Home - Led Zeppelin

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 2, 2021)

Cara Mia Mine ~Jay and the Americans

D


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Do you love me - Beatles

E*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Eleanor - The Turtles

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2021)

Frankie ~ Connie Francis


G


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2021)

Here  I Go  Again  ~  Whitesnake

I


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Jolene - Dolly P 

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2021)

Killing Me Softly With His Song   ~  Fugees

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

La Grange - ZZ Top


M


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Guys and Dolls Soundtrack

M


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 4, 2021)

Man In The Mirror   ~  Michael  Jackson

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley

O*


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Oracle - Godsmack

P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*Pretty Paper - Roy Orbison

Q*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Question - Moody Blues

R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 5, 2021)

Rock Your Body  ~ Justin  Timberlake

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Shame, Shame, Shame - Shirley and Company

T*


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

To Be Loved - Papa Roach

U


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Unbelievers -- Vampire Weekend


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

Valerie - The Monkees

W


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Wake Me Up -- Avicii

X


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

You've Got a Friend - James Taylor

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2021)

*Zoom- Fat Larry's Band

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2021)

As Long as You Love Me   ~   Backstreet  Boys

B


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Black Hole Sun -- Soundgarden

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Cabron - Red Hot Chili Peppers

D


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Do You Want To Dance -- Bobby Freeman


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Every Picture Tells a Story - Rod Stewart

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Facade - Disturbed

G


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*Goodnight Tonight - Wings

H*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

High - The Cure


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

I Want You To Want Me -- Cheap Trick


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Jumping Jack Flash - Rolling Stones

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Kaleidoscope - Coldplay

L


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Look Sharp - Joe Jackson

M


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2021)

Mony  Mony   ~   Billy Idol

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Numb - Linkin park

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*Only the lonely - Roy Orbision

P*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

Push Me to the Floor - Parlotones

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2021)

Rumour  Has it   ~  Adele 

S


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

Too Bad About Your Girl -- The Donnas


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2021)

*Under the Boardwalk- Drifters

V*


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Voodoo - Godsmack

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2021)

*Walking after midnight - Patsy Cline

X/Y*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel

A


----------



## StarSong (Apr 12, 2021)

After the Loving - Engelbert Humperdink 

B


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Bell Bottom Blues -- Derek & The Dominos


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2021)

*Can you feel the love tonight- Elton John

D*


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

*Every little thing she does is magic - Police 

F*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Fernando - Abba

G


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Goodbye to You -- SCANDAL

H


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Hand in my Pocket - Alanis Morisette

I


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

I Left My Heart in San Francisco -- Tony Bennet

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Katmandu - Bob Seger

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*Last train to Clarksville -Monkees

M*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Men Don't Change - Amy Dalley

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2021)

*Never Can Say Goodbye --- The Jackson 5

O*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Only Time - Enya

E


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Even the Losers -- Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Pale Blue Eyes - The Velvet Underground

Q


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Quinn the Eskimo - Manfred Mann

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Quinn the Eskimo - Manfred Mann
> 
> R


hahaha...that's Mighty Quinn...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

*Run For Home - Lindisfarne

S*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

Sheena is a Punk Rocker -- The Ramones

T


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> hahaha...that's Mighty Quinn...


 I should get credit anyway - Q, X and Z are b!tches!

Take it to the Limit - Eagles


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Ubangi Stomp - Alice Cooper

V


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Volare - Dominico Modungo

W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2021)

Walk Me  Home   ~  Pink

X


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band

A*


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

And Justice For All - Metallica

B


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Bring It On Home To Me - Sam Cooke

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*Children of the revolution - T-Rex

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2021)

Delicate   ~   Taylor Swift

E


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Emotional Rescue - Rolling Stones

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*Fly Like An Eagle - The Steve Miller Band

G*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Girl on Fire - Alicia Keyes

H


----------



## Wren (Apr 18, 2021)

Hello - Lionel Richie 

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*In the summertime -Mungo Jerry 

J*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Jaded - Aerosmith

K


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Kentucky Rain - Elvis Presley

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

*Little Green Apples - Roger Miller

M*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Little Green Apples - Roger Miller
> 
> M*


Haven't thought about that song in a very long time.  ♥

Moondance - Van Morrison

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2021)

Nothing's  Gonna Stop Us Now  ~  Starship

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

*Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley

P*


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

Q


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Queen of the Supermarket - Bruce Springsteen 

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Racing In The Street - Bruce Springsteen

S


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2021)

Sweet  Dreams (Are Made of This)   ~    Eurythmics

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

*Take my breath away - Berlin 

U*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

*Vienna - Ultravox

W*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Walk Like A Man - Four Seasons


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

*When a man loves a woman -Percy Sledge *


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Xoxoxo - The Black Eyed Peas

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 22, 2021)

Young  Turks  ~   Rod Stewart

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Baby Come on Home - Led Zeppelin

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2021)

*Baby love - Diana Ross

C*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Ça Plane Pour Moi -- Plastic Bertrand

D


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2021)

Don't   Stop  Believin'     ~   Journey

E


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

Everybody Loves a Clown - Gary Lewis and the Playboys

F


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

*From The Beginning - Emerson, Lake and Palmer

G*


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Gabriel and Me - Joan Baez

H


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

Hot Rod Lincoln -- Bill Kerchen

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*I Heard It Through The Grapevine - Marvin Gaye

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2021)

Jack  and Diane  ~  John Mellencamp

K


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Killer Queen  - Queen

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*Love Is The Drug - Roxy Music

M*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry  

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*New York Mining Disaster - Bee-Gees

O*


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Obsessed - Mariah Carey

P


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Police On My Back -- The Clash


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

Queen Bitch - David Bowie

R


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Redneck Friend -- Jackson Browne

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Shattered Dreams - Johnny Hates Jazz

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2021)

Tell Laura I Love Her - Ricky Valance

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Ugly Lights - Miranda Lambert

V


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2021)

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Won't Get Fooled Again -- The Who

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

O*


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Ocean Rain - Echo & the Bunnymen

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley

Q*


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Questions 67 & 68 - Chicago

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Rhythm Of The Rain - The Cascades

S*


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Serenity - Godsmack

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*Time in a bottle - Jim Croce

U*


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Up on the Roof - The Drifters

V


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2021)

Venus ~Frankie Avalon


W


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*Walking Man - James Taylor

X*


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay

Y/Z


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

You're Beautiful - James Blunt

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Zero...Smashing Pumpkins

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Angel - Robbie Williams 

B*


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Bristol Stomp -- The Dovells


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Come a Little Bit Closer - Jay and the Americans

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Dance the night away - Mavericks

E*


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Earth Is the Loneliest Planet - Morrissey

F


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

From This Moment On - Shania Twain

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Green green grass of home - Tom Jones

H*


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Helpless - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young

I


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2021)

Ironic   ~  Alanis  Morissette

J


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Jack of All Trades - Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*King of the road _ Roger Miller

L*


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Hit the Road, Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## SetWave (May 5, 2021)

Lost Cause -- Beck


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

Something went awry up there ^^^^

*M

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

N*


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Something went awry up there ^^^^


Oops!  Full disclosure: I DID have a Margarita while zooming with friends and celebrating Cinco de Mayo late yesterday afternoon... 

Night Moves - Bob Seger

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2021)

Oh  Sherrie  ~  Steve  Perry

P


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones

Q


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Rocky Raccoon - Beatles

S


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*Shine - Take That 

T*


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

The Tide Is High  ~  Blondie

U


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Unchain my heart - Joe Cocker

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Valerie - Amy Winehouse 

W*


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

White Wedding - Billy Idol

X-Y-Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*You are everything - Stylistics

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Ain't That a Shame - Cheap Trick

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

Blinding  Lights   ~  The Weeknd

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*Can the Can- Suzi Quatro

D*


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Desperado - Linda Ronstadt

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

*Even The Bad Times Are Good - The Tremeloes

F*


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden

G


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2021)

Girl on Fire  ~  Alicia  Keys

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares

I*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly (I just heard this on satellite radio last week - brought me waaaaay back!   )

J


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Jaded - Aerosmith

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Kokomo - The Beach Boys

L*


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Love of My Life - Queen (one of my faves by this band ♥)


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*Magic - Pilot

N*


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Nameless, Faceless - Courtney Barnett

O


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Over You - Daughtry 

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Poor Jenny - The Everly Brothers

Q*


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

(Mississippi) Queen - Mountain (We've posted all the songs I know with a first word starting with Q)

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Rock Me Gently - Andy Kim

S*


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones

T


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Things Can Only Get Better - D'Ream

U*


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

*Venus In Blue Jeans - Jimmy Clanton

W*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Waiting - Nora Jones

X/Y


----------



## RubyK (May 12, 2021)

Yackety Yak ~ The Coasters

Z/A


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Another Day - Paul McCartney

B


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Baby, Don't Go - Sonny and Cher

C


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

C'mon Girl - Red Hot Chili Peppers

D


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - Mumas and the Popas

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*Emma - Hot Chocolate

F*


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Face Everything And Rise - Papa Roach

G


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2021)

*Have a nice day - Bon Jovi

I*


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

I Am - Christina Aguilera

J


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Just a Little - Beau Brummels

K


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2021)

Killing Me Softly With His Song  ~ Fugees

L


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2021)

Love love me do - The Beatles


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

What About Love - Heart


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Macho Man - The Village People

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2021)

*New York Mining Disaster 1941 -  The Bee Gees

O*


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Ode to Joy - Beethoven ♥

P


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Pages - 3 Doors Down

Q


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Quando, Quando - Pat Boone

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Reason to Believe - Rod Stewart

S*


----------



## JustBonee (May 17, 2021)

Someone You Loved  ~  Lewis  Capaldi

T


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

T-Shirt - Foo Fighters

U


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

*Under the boardwalk - The drifters

V*


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Virginia Plain - Bryan Ferry

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*Walking in the rain with the one I love -Love Unlimited

X*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2021)

*You're the first the last my everything _Barry White

Z/A*


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

@hollydolly - Thanks for the quick memory journey.  Barry White sure had a wonderful voice, didn't he?  

Can't think of a Z that hasn't already been listed several times, so how about:
Danger *Z*one by Kenny Loggins 

A


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2021)

Adore You  ~ Harry Styles

B


----------



## Sassycakes (May 19, 2021)

Barbara Ann -The Beach Boys

C


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2021)

*Come On Down To My Boat - Every Mothers' Son
D*


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Daddy Cool - Boney M

E


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

*Everyday Is A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow

F*


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2021)

Faithfully   ~ Journey

G


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Happy - Pharrell Williams 

I*


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2021)

I  Love  Rock 'N  Roll  ~  Joan Jett

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Jack in the box - Clodagh Rodgers

K*


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Kicks - Paul Revere and the Raiders

L


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2021)

Let The Music Play  ~  Shannon

M


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Macy's Day Parade - Green Day

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Now and Forever - Richard Marx

O*


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

One Way or Another - Blondie

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*People are People- depeche Mode

Q*


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Queen Bitch - David Bowie

R


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Revolution -  The Beatles

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 23, 2021)

Stardust ~Nat King Cole


T


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Through The Years - Kenny Rogers

U*


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Urgent - Foreigner

V


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley

W*


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go ~ WHAM

X/Y


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Xscape - Michael Jackson

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2021)

You  Say  ~  Lauren Daigle

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Zoo - alphaville

A*


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2021)

Africa  ~  Weezer

B


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Breathe - Faith Hill


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*Crying Time...Ray Charles

D*


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Dance yourself Dizzy - Liquid Gold

E*


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2021)

Everyday - Buddy Holly

F


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Forever Young - Youth Group

G


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Good Vibrations- The Beach Boys

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2021)

*Heart and Soul -Huey Lewis

I*


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*I've Been Thinking About You - Londonbeat

J*


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Jump - Van Halen

K


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Kings  &  Queens   ~   Ava Max

L


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Love is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar

M


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Mad About You - Belinda Carlisle

N


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

No Son of Mine - Genesis

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*One Tin Soldier - Coven

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

Put Your Head on my shoulder - Paul Anka



Q


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Queen of Hearts - Dave Edmunds

R


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

Running Scared -Roy Orbison


T


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Take that look off your face - Marti Webb

U*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 27, 2021)

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole


V


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Venus - Bananarama

W


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*When you walk in the room - Searchers

X/Y*


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

You Baby - The Turtles

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band

A*


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

A Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds to Mars

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Blue ain't your colour- Keith Urban

C*


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Call Me - Blondie

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Disco Queen - Hot Chocolate

E*


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Floy Joy - Supremes

G*


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Had to look that one up, @hollydolly.  Don't think I ever heard it before.  

Go Where You Wanna Go - The Mamas and the Papas

H


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Had to look that one up, @hollydolly.  Don't think I ever heard it before.
> 
> Go Where You Wanna Go - The Mamas and the Papas
> 
> H


Oh I have loved that song since I was a mid teen....


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Have I the right - Honeycombs

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice

J*


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Joy To The World - Three Dog Night

K*


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Killing me softly - Fugees

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Last train to Clarkesville - Monkees

M*


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Moon baby - Godsmack

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*New York Mining Disaster - Bee-Gees

O*


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Oracle - Godsmack

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*Papa Was A Rollin' Stone - The Temptations

Q*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Quarantine - blink-182

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - B.J.Thomas ( R.I.P)

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2021)

Somewhere - P. J. Proby

T


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

The River - Bruce Springsteen

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*Uptown girl - Billy Joel

V*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Venus in Blue Jeans - Jimmy Clanton

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2021)

"Where or When"- Dion and the Belmonts


X/y


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel

A


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2021)

Believe  ~  Cher

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*Carrie-Anne - Hollies 

D*


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Daddy Cool - Boney M

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

*Everything's Coming Up Roses - Ethel Merman

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2021)

Frankie - Connie Francis


G


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Gabriel's Message - Sting

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Haven't Stopped Dancing Yet - Gonzalez

I*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

If I Were a Boy - Beyonce

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Just When I Needed You Most - Randy Vanwarmer
K*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Kicks - Paul Revere and the Raiders

L


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 4, 2021)

Let's Get Away From It All - Frank Sinatra

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2021)

Missing You   ~  John  Waite

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 4, 2021)

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Once in a blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley

P*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Paper Tiger - Sue Thompson

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Question - The Moody Blues

R*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Runaround Sue - Dion


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Stand by your man - Tammy Wynette

T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

T-Shirt - Foo Fighters

U


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer  

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Valentine's Day - Linkin Park

W/X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Walking man- James Taylor

X/Y*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 6, 2021)

Xanadu - ELO

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Yellow...Coldplay

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Zoom - fat larry's Band

A*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

A Certain Shade Of Green - Incubus

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Bernadette - The Four Tops

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2021)

Circles  ~  Post Malone

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Diana - Paul Anka 

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Easy Target - John Mellencamp

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 7, 2021)

Frankie And Johnnie - Mae West

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2021)

Girl On Fire  ~  Alicia  Keys

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Hazard - Richard Marx

I*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*It Was A Very Good Year...Frank Sinatra

J*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Julie, Do Ya Love Me - Bobby Sherman (haven't heard this in decades - not sure why it sprang to mind)

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA

L*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Like a Virgin - Madonna

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Macarena - Los del Rio

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

O*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2021)

Operator - Jim Croce


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Pain - Three Days Grace

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Queen of New Orleans- Jon Bon Jovi

R*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

Ronnie - Four Seasons 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2021)

Stitches  ~  Shawn  Mendes

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Under the boardwalk- Drifters

V*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Vienna Waits for You - Billy Joel

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2021)

Waterfalls   ~   TLC

X/Y


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

You Can't Hurry Love - Supremes

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Zing went the strings of my heart - Trammps 
A


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Back in the USSR - Bruce Springsteen

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

California - blink-182

D


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Do the Strand - Bryan Ferry

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Electric Avenue...Eddy Grant

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

For the good times - Perry Como

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Gypsy....Fleetwood Mac

H*


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Had Enough - Breaking Benjamin

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

In the Navy - Village people

J


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Just a Little - Beau Brummels

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Knights in white satin - Moody Blues 

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Lab Monkey - Alice in Chains

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

Make it easy on yourself - Walker Brothers

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Name - The Goo Goo Dolls

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

*Only you - Bryan Ferry 

P*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Pages - 3 Doors Down

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi

R*


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Racing In The Street - Bruce Springsteen

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*Schools Out - Alice cooper

T
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Take the Money and Run...Steve Miller Band

U*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2021)

Uptown Girl ~ Billy Joel

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

*Valerie -Amy Winehouse

W*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Waterloo - Abba

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2021)

Young Turks  ~  Rod Stewart

Z/A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)

Zeitgeist - Black Sabbath

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Another Day - Paul McCartney

B*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

Both Sides Now - Joni Mitchell

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Crocodile Rock - Elton John

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Dancing in the street- Martha & the Vandellas

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Earth On Hell - Anthrax

F


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

From a Distance - Bette Midler

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2021)

Girls Like You  ~ Maroon 5

H


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett 

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Jive Talking...Bee Gees

K*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Long Black Train -Josh Turner

M*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

My Hero - Foo Fighters

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Never Can Say Goodbye...Jackson 5

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Owner Of A Lonely Heart - Yes

P*


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Pain - Three Days Grace

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 20, 2021)

Que Sera Sera ~Doris Day


R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 20, 2021)

Roxanne, Sting

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*In the summertime - Mungo Jerry

J*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

Johnny Angel - Shelly Fabares

K


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Karma Police - Radiohead

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Like a virgin - Madonna

M*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

My Sharona - The Knack

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Nikita - Elton John

O*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

I haven't heard Nikita in decades... just watched it on Youtube.  Thanks for the trip down memory lane! 

On The Radio - Donna Summer

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Poetry In Motion - Johnny Tillotson

Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Question...Moody Blues

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*Rocket Man - Elton John

S*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Sabotage - Beastie Boys

T


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Take Me Home - Phil Collins

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2021)

Up On the Roof - The Drifters

V


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Voices in the Sky - Moody Blues


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Word Up!...Cameo

X*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

Z


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah - From Disney's Song of the South

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Alone Again Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan

B*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Candida - Dawn

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung

E*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Everything’s Coming Up Roses - Ethel Merman

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Ferry Cross The Mersey - Gerry & The Pacemakers

G*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

Girl On Fire - Alicia Keyes

H


----------



## Wren (Jun 25, 2021)

How can I live without you ? - LeAnn Rimes

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

I Ain't No Nice Guy - Motorhead

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Just my imagination - Temptations

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2021)

Kentucky Rain ~ Elvis Presley

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*Long Black train- Josh Turner

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Maggie May - Rod Stewart

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2021)

Nobody knows the trouble I've seen ~Louis Armstrong


O


​


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Old Man River...Paul Robeson

P*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Peaceful Easy Feelings- The Eagles

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day

R*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Running on Empty - Jackson Browne

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Slip Slidin' Away - Paul Simon

T*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Time - Hootie and the Blowfish

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*Under the boardwalk- Drifters

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2021)

Venus ~Frankie Avalon

W


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 26, 2021)

Werewolves of London  -  Warren Zevon


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay

Y/Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2021)

You belong to me ~The Duprees


Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Zip-A-Dee Doo-Dah - Bob B. Soxx and The Blue Jeans

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2021)

Africa   ~  Weezer

B


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

Bye Bye Baby - Four Seasons

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Call Me...Blondie

D*


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Daddy - Korn

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Every breath you take - Police

F*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

First Cut is the Deepest - Rod Stewart

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*Glad all over - Dave Clark Five

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Handle with Care...Traveling Wilburys

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*I Only Have Eyes For You - Art Garfunkel

J*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Jack Ruby - Deep Purple

K


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Kiss Me Goodbye - Petula Clark

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2021)

Locked Out of Heaven  ~   Bruno  Mars

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

*Mr. Blue Sky - The Electric Light Orchestra

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Neutron Dance...Pointer Sisters

O*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Pages - 3 Doors Down

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Questions and answers- Sham69

R*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Questions and answers- Sham69
> 
> R*


Didn't sound familiar so I checked it out on YouTube.  Nope.  Never heard it before.  Probably was a hit in England but not in the US - or at least where I was living when it was released.  No doubt there are a lot of songs whose popularity never extended across oceans. 

River - Joni Mitchell

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Didn't sound familiar so I checked it out on YouTube.  Nope.  Never heard it before.  Probably was a hit in England but not in the US - or at least where I was living when it was released.  No doubt there are a lot of songs whose popularity never extended across oceans.
> 
> River - Joni Mitchell


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.

T*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


Yes, I watched it, waiting for it to ring a bell.  Unfamiliar to me, but enjoyable nevertheless.  

Two Out of Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie

V*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Virginia Plain - Roxy Music

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2021)

We Belong   ~   Pat Benatar

X/Y


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

You've Really Got a Hold on Me - Smokey Robinson

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Angie- Rolling stones

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2021)

Black  or  White   ~  Michael  Jackson

C


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Can't Get Used to Losing You - Andy Williams

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Dedicated Follower Of Fashion - The Kinks

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Earache My Eye - Cheech & Chong

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*Fortress Around Your Heart - Sting

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2021)

Genie In a Bottle ~  Christina   Aguilera

H


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 2, 2021)

Hello, Mary Lou  -  Ricky Nelson

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

*It’s A Shame - The Spinners*

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Jailbreak _ AC/DC

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

*Keep Yourself Alive - Queen*

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Lady Love - Lou Rawls

M*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Moonbaby - Godsmack

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Nathan Jones - The Supremes 

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Oh Very Young - Cat Stevens*

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Put Your Head On My Shoulder - Paul Anka

Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Quinn the Eskimo...Manfred Mann

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2021)

Run  To You   ~  Bryan  Adams

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Samba Pa Ti - Santana

T*


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

U


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Urgent - Foreigner

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

*Venus - Bananarama

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Walking on the sun - Smashmouth

X/Y/Z


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch - Thurl Ravenscroft (from the original "How the Grinch Stole Christmas")

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2021)

All That  She  Wants   ~   Ace of Base

B


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Bang Bang - Cher

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

@Bonnie have you taken that Invisibility thread literally ?.. we can still see it's you, you've left your name badge on... 

*Come Running - Van Morrison

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @Bonnie have you taken that Invisibility thread literally ?.. we can still see it's you, you've left your name badge on...
> 
> *Come Running - Van Morrison
> 
> D*


Huh ??   what invisibility thread?  I missed that.
  ...  you don't likey my avatar..


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Dad - Simply Red

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2021)

Everybody Loves Somebody sometime ~Dean Martin   


F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*From The Candy Store On The Corner To The Chapel On The Hill - Tony Bennett

G*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

H


----------



## Wren (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello - Lionel Richie

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

I Ain't Hiding - The Black Crowes

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Just my Imagination - Temptations

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2021)

Keep on Running - The Spencer Davis Group

L


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

La Bamba - Richie Valens

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*magic - Pilot *

*N*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Huh ??   what invisibility thread?  I missed that.
> ...  you don't likey my avatar..


LOL.. yes I like it..I just thought you were having a bit of fun with us because I saw it on the same day as the invisibility thread.. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-invisible-for-a-day-what-would-you-do.61675/


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Not Fade Away - Rolling Stones

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Our lips are sealed - Fun Boy Three 

P*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 8, 2021)

Please, Please, Please- James Brown


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Radar Love - Golden Earring

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2021)

Straight  Up  ~   Paula   Abdul

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Up where we belong - Joe Cocker

V*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 9, 2021)

Vahevala- Loggins and Messina

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Wedding Bell Blues - The 5th Dimension

X/Y*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2021)

Zorba The  Greek   ~   Herb  Alpert & the Tijuana  Brass

A


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*Breaking Up Is Hard To Do - Neil Sedaka

C*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

C'est La Vie - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

D


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Dude Looks Like a Lady - Aerosmith

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Eleanor Rigby...Beatles

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*Fox On The Run - Sweet

G*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Hollywood Swinging - Kool & The Gang

I*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

Island Girl - Elton John 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Jukebox Jive - Rubettes

K*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

King Tut - Steve Martin

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

La Dee Dah - Foo Fighters

M


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Moondance - Van Morrison

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*No Matter What - Badfinger

O*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2021)

Oh, What a Beautiful Morning - From the musical, _Oklahoma!

P_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2021)

Piano  Man  ~ Bily Joel

Q


----------



## Pam (Jul 12, 2021)

Quicksand - David Bowie

R


----------



## Wren (Jul 12, 2021)

Remember me (I’m the one who loves you) - Dean Martin


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Sacred Love - Sting

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2021)

Tender in the Night ~Johnny Mathis 

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2021)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

V


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Vincent ~ Don McLean

W







`


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

*Walk like a man - Frankie Valli 

X/Y*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2021)

Delete


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2021)

You Belong To Me - Patsy Cline

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*A Man Needs A Maid...Neil Young

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*Bennie And The Jets - Elton John

C*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

Careless Whisper - Wham!

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Drive My Car...Beatles

E*


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Eleanor Rigby - Beatles

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*From The Beginning - Emerson, Lake and Palmer

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

Genie In A Bottle   ~   Christina  Aguilera

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Hairspray Queen - Nirvana

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*I Couldn't Live Without Your Love - Petula Clark

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2021)

Jump, Jive, An' Wail -Louis Prima

K


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2021)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

La Dee Dah - Foo Fighters

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*Mercy Mercy Me  - Robert Palmer

N*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*Out Of Touch - Daryl Hall and John Oates

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)

Perfect   ~  Ed  Sheeran

Q


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

God Save the Queen - Sex Pistols 
(Changing it up because we've repeated the songs whose titles _begin _with Q ad nauseam)

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)

Scars To Your  Beautiful  ~  Alessia  Cara

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*This Diamond Ring - Gary Lewis and The Playboys

U*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Undun - The Guess Who

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

*Video Killed The Radio Star -  Buggles

W*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2021)

Walk Away Renee - The Four Tops

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay

Y/Z


----------



## Pam (Jul 18, 2021)

You were made for me - Freddie and the Dreamers

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*Zabadak - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich 

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2021)

A Million  Dreams  ~ Pink

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Bad company - Bad company

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*Come and see me make me smile _ Cockney Rebel

D*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

Don't Bring Me Down - The Animals

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Elvira...The Oak Ridge Boys

F*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

Fields of Gold - Sting

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Gallows Pole...Led Zeppelin

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

Hurts So  Good   ~     John  Mellencamp

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*In the summertime - Mungo Jerry 

J*


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Kiss  ~  Prince

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Little Bit Of Soap - The Jarmels

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Memories  ~  Maroon 5

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

N 2gether Now - Limp Bizkit

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*One of these nights - Eagles...

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

Put your head on my Pillow ~ Paul Anka

Q


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

(Mississippi) Queen - Mountain 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)

Rockin'  Around The Christmas Tree   ~   Brenda Lee

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Sabotage - Suede

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Third finger left hand - Pearls   

U*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 25, 2021)

Urgent - Foreigner

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Valerie -Amy Winehouse 

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Wait for it - Leslie Odum

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2021)

You're   Still   The  One   ~   Shania   Twain

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*Zabadak - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, mick & Tich 

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

@hollydolly love your avatar you look beautiful.

A Day Without Me - U2

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh that took me by surprise... thanks muchly @Tish... you're very kind...

*Banner man - Blue Mink 

C*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2021)

Baby Don't Get Hooked on Me - Mac Davis

C

Oops - Holly was quicker!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2021)

Cum On Feel the Noize - Quiet Riot

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh I think of 'Slade''for that song ^^^ 

*Dancing on a Saturday night - Barry Blue

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2021)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime ~Dean Martin

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*Fernando - Abba

G *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I think of 'Slade''for that song ^^^
> 
> *Dancing on a Saturday night - Barry Blue
> 
> E*


I was debating which band to cite.  


Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2021)

Hold  On   ~   Wilson  Phillips

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*I'm Gonna Make You Mine - Lou Christie

J*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2021)

Jump For My Love - Pointer Sisters

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*Kiss You All Over - Exile

L*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2021)

La Bamba - Ritchie Valens

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Manic Monday - The Bangles

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*New Attitude...Patti LaBelle

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Only The Strong Survive - Jerry Butler

P*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2021)

Please Please Me - Beatles

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2021)

Rock With You   ~  Michael  Jackson

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Sad Angel - Fleetwood Mac

T


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2021)

Take it to the Limit - Eagles

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Unbreak My Heart ... Toni Braxton

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2021)

*Volare - Dean Martin

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2021)

We  Are  Young  ~  Fun.

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Xoxoxo - The Black Eyed Peas

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*You Little Trustmaker - The Tymes

Z/A*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2021)

@Bonnie - loved that song, that band, and Nate Reuss's voice.  

You and Me Against the World - Helen Reddy

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Zeitgeist - Black Sabbath

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*Automatically Sunshine - Supremes

B*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2021)

Baby Be Mine - Parlotones

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2021)

Chandelier   ~    Sia

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2021)

*Dear Prudence- Beatles

E*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 31, 2021)

Eleanor Rigby -Beatles

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden

G


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2021)

Gloria - Laura Branigan

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello Marylou ~Ricky Nelson

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*I Hear You Knocking - Dave Edmunds

J*


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Just the two of us - Grover Washington.

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

Keep Pushin’ - REO Speedwagon

L


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

Love on the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*Mighty Quinn - Manfred Mann*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Nobody Know - Tony Rich Project

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2021)

One  More  Try   ~  George Michael

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Packt Like Sardines In A Crushed Tin Box - Radiohead

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2021)

Quit Playing  Games (With My Heart)   ~  Backstreet  Boys

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Red red wine - UB40

S*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Red red wine - UB40
> 
> S*


This brings me back.  I happened to see Neil Diamond in concert when this was immensely popular.  ND had written the song about 15 years earlier but never got anywhere with it.  He thanked UB40 during the concert for reimagining his song, and making it song a huge hit, and also for the mailbox money from the residuals.  He performed the song in UB40's reggae style rather than the way he'd previously recorded it.   

Just a quick trip down memory lane. 

Speaking of the immensely talented Mr. Diamond, how about:

*Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)

Well..I am a great fan of ND's music.. and I knew about Red red wine of course... but my fave is Sweet Caroline.. is there any other  pop song in history that is  more guaranteed to get everyone singing at a party ? 

*Try a little kindness - Glen Campbell

U*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Ukulele Lady - Bette Midler

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Vienna - Ultravox

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Wacky Tobaccy - Toby Keith

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2021)

*You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' - The  Righteous Brothers

Z/A*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Zing! Went The Strings Of My Heart - Judy Garland

A


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2021)

Animal Crackers in my Soup - Shirley Temple

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2021)

Back To Life   ~  Soul II Soul

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

C'mon Girl - Red Hot Chili Peppers

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)

*Dancing in the dark - Bruce Springsteen

E*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

Love that song! 

*Elusive Butterfly - Bob Lind

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2021)

*Family Affair ...Sly & the Family Stone

G*


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Games People Play - The Alan Parsons Project

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2021)

Here  Comes The Rain  Again    ~     Eurythmics

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

*In the heat of the night - Quincy Jones 

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2021)

Just Like  Fire   ~  Pink

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

*King of the road- Roger Miller

L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

La Luna - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

*Make it easy on yourself - Walker Brothers

N*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2021)

Nashville Cats - Lovin' Spoonful

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*Octopus's Garden ... Beatles

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Painkiller - Three Days Grace

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Quit Playing Games - The Backstreet Boys

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2021)

Running Scared - Roy Orbison

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Sacrifice ... Elton John

T*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

The Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Up On The Roof ~ Drifters

 v*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Venus in blue jeans- Jimmy Clanton

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Walk like an Egyptian ~ The Bangles

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Xanadu- Olivia Newton John

Y*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2021)

You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

A/B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

*Aubrey - Bread   

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Blinding  Lights  ~   The Weeknd

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2021)

Crazy ~Patsy Cline

D


----------



## StarSong (Aug 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Aubrey - Bread
> 
> B*


I can't remember the last time I heard this so I queued it up on youtube.  Great song.  

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Mama Cass

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes , I agree @StarSong .. Aubrey is one of my all time favourite songs, but I love all songs by Bread 

*Even The Bad Times Are Good - The Tremeloes

F*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Free Fallin -Tom Petty

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 13, 2021)

Get Ready - The Temptations

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

Hotel  California   ~  Eagles

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 13, 2021)

In a Gadda Davida ~Iron Butterfly

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

Jessie's  Girl  ~  Rick  Springfield

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Kaleidoscope - Coldplay

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Lucille ... Little Richard

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Misty - Ray Stevens

N*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Naked - Avril Lavigne

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

*Once in a blue moon- Earl Thomas Conley

P*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2021)

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf 

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

Que Sera Sera ~Doris Day

R


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2021)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen ♥

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Sexcrime  - Eurythmics

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*Theme from a summer place

U*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2021)

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*Video Killed The Radio Star -  Buggles

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Wait - Maroon 5

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*You've Got To Hide Your Love Away - Beatles

Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2021)

Angel  ~  Shaggy

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Baby One More Time - Britney Spears

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Chain Gang - Sam Cooke

D*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2021)

Dear Prudence - Beatles 

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

*Everything Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2021)

From Me to You - The Beatles

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Good times - Godsmack

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*Help - Beatles

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2021)

I  Gotta  Feeling   ~  The Black Eyed Peas

J


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Jacob's Ladder - Huey Lewis & the News

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

*Leader Of The Pack - The Shangri-Las

M*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2021)

Me And Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2021)

Nobody  Knows  ~   The   Tony  Rich Project

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Oceans - Pearl Jam

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

*Pictures Of Matchstick Men - Status Quo

Q*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Quarter To Three - Gary U.S. Bonds

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2021)

*Ringo ... Lorne Greene

S*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Serenity - Godsmack

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*Taxi- Harry Chapin

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Unbreak My Heart ~ Toni Braxton

V*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Ugly Man - Rickie Lee Jones

V


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Veronica - Elvis Costello

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Wake Up Little Susie...Everly Brothers

X*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2021)

You Are So Beautiful to Me - Joe Cocker

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*Ziggy Stardust- David Bowie

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

All That She Wants  ~  Ace of Base

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Baby One More Time - Britney Spears

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

*Come Back And Stay - Paul Young

D*


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

Down with the sickness - Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Eternal Flame - The Bangles

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2021)

Flashdance  ... What A Feeling  ~  Irene   Cara

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2021)

*Get Back...Beatles

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Hard days' night - Beatles

I*


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

I Ain't Hiding - The Black Crowes

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

*Johnny Angel - Shelley Fabares

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2021)

*Knocking on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2021)

Lucky Star   ~  Madonna

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

*Montego Bay - Bobby Bloom

N*


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Now or never again - Godsmack

O


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2021)

*Once in a Blue Moon- Earl Thomas Conley

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Paperback Writer - Beatles

Q*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Queen for a Day - Blackmore's Night

R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

*Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson

S*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

Stuck Inside Of Mobile With The Memphis Blues Again - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2021)

*That's All - Genesis

U*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Ubangi Stomp - Alice Cooper

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Vincent - Don McLean

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Wait 'Til You Hear from Me - Sarah Connor

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Xanadu- Olivia newton John

Y*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

Yesterday, When I Was Young - Roy Clark

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Zombie - The Cranberries

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Africa ... Toto

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*Black & White - Three Dog Night

C*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Cherish - The Association

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Down with sickness - Disturbed

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

F*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

Five O'clock World - The Vogues

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2021)

*Genius of Love - Tom Tom Club

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2021)

Have you heard ~The Duprees 


I


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

I Almost Do - Taylor Swift

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

*Just my imagination - Temptations

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)

*Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond

L*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2021)

So many great songs in this thread! 

Lady Jane - Rolling Stones

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2021)

Man  In  The  Mirror   ~   Michael Jackson

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Never ever -All Saints

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Our House - Madness

P*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Push Me to the Floor - Parlotones 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Question - Moody Blues

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2021)

Rolling  in the  Deep   ~   Adele

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Shake Your Booty - KC & The Sunshine Band

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2021)

*Two Lovers ... Mary Wells

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*Uptown girl- Billy Joel

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Valerie ~ Amy Winehouse

W*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

You  Say  ~  Lauren  Daigle

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*Zoom- Fat Larry's Band

A*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

A Beautiful Lie - 30 Seconds to Mars

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*Band On The Run - Paul McCartney & Wings

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2021)

Can't  Fight  The  Moonlight   ~   LeAnn  Rimes

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Daddy - Psy

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

*Emma - Hot Chocolate

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2021)

Footloose  ~  Kenny Loggins

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Gabriel's Message - Sting

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Have I Told You Lately - Rod Stewart

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2021)

In The Air  Tonight    ~   Phil  Collins

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 8, 2021)

Jean Genie - David Bowie

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan

L*


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

La Tortura - Shakira

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

*Meet me on corner - Lindisfarne

N*


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Naked Sunday - Stone Temple Pilots

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Over the rainbow - Judy Garland


P*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2021)

Pour  Some   Sugar   On   Me    ~    Def   Leppard

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Quarter To Three - Gary U.S. Bonds

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2021)

Roar   ~   Katy   Perry

S


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2021)

San Franciscan Nights - The Animals

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

U


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers 

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Valentina - Prince

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*When My Little Girl Is Smiling - The Drifters

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

Y/Z


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2021)

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)

*Zoom - Fat Larry's Band

A*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2021)

Always Something There  To  Remind  Me   ~   Naked  Eyes

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Babooshka - Kate Bush

C


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2021)

Changes - David Bowie

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Dizzy - Tommy Roe

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2021)

Every  Rose Has Its Thorn  ~  Poison

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Flamingo - Herb Alpert

G*


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Heaven knows I'm Miserable now -The Smiths

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 16, 2021)

If I Ruled the World - Harry Secombe

J


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

Let It Bleed ... Rolling Stones

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Mad About You - Belinda Carlisle

N


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2021)

Oh  Sherrie   ~   Steve  Perry

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Packt Like Sardines In A Crushd Tin Box - Radiohead

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

*Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 18, 2021)

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2021)

Save Your   Tears  ~   The  Weeknd

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

The Oracle - Godsmack

U


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Uncle Johnny - The Killers

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Valerie ... Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

*Willie Nelson

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Xavier Rudd

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

I'll pick up with *W* since we got a bit off track here ^^^

Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke

X


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2021)

Your Wildest Dreams ~ Moody Blues

Z


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> Your Wildest Dreams ~ Moody Blues
> 
> Z


Such a great song by a vastly underrated band.  

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

Small name drop here, My ex Brother-in-law was one of the Roadies for the Moody Blues during the late 60's and early 70's... 

A

*A horse with no name - America

B*


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Baby Blue - Dave Matthews Band

C


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

Day After Day - Badfinger

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2021)

Endless Love - Lionel Richie

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Face in the Sand - Iron Maiden

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Go   Crazy   ~  Chris  Brown

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Happiness Is A Warm Gun ... Beatles

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

In my secret life- Leonard Cohen

J


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)

Karma  Chameleon   ~     Culture  Club

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles

M


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)

Man!  I  Feel Like  A  Woman     ~    Shania   Twain

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

Never Can Say Goodbye ~ Jackson 5

O


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2021)

Open  Your  Heart   ~  Madonna

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Pain - Three Days Grace

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

Quinn The Eskimo ... Manfred Mann

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2021)

Romeo - Petula Clark

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2021)

Sea of Heartbreak - Don Gibson

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2021)

The  Tide   Is   High    ~    Blondie

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Ultimatum - Disclosure

V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Wrapped Around Your Finger ... Police

X


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John


Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

Young love- Sonny James 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Zebras and Airplanes - Alicia Keys

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

_Autobahn ... Kraftwerk

B_


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Beautiful  Mistakes  ~   Maroon  5

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2021)

Chances are~Johnny Mathis

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Diana - Paul Anka

E


----------



## Raven (Sep 26, 2021)

Earth Angel  - -   Johnny Tillotson

F


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2021)

Fight  Song   ~    Rachel  Platten

G


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Hard Headed Woman ... Cat Stevens

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm Henry VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

*Jumping Jack Flash ... Rolling Stones

K*


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Karn Evil 9 - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

L


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Little Arrows - Leapy Lee

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

*Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart

N*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2021)

No Matter What Sign You Are - The Supremes

O


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Oh Babe, What Would You Say - Hurricane Smith

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2021)

Peaches   ~   Justin  Bieber

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2021)

Question - The Moody Blues

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Radical Eyes - Prophets Of Rage

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 28, 2021)

She - Charles Aznavour

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Take A Hint - Victorious Cast

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2021)

Uptown girl- Billy Joel

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Valentine's Day - Linkin Park

W


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2021)

Why am I the One - Fun

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

*You were made for me - Freddie & The Dreamers

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Zero Results - Hot Hot Heat

A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

Alone Again (Naturally) ~ Gilbert O'Sullivan

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

Back in the USSR Bruce Springsteen 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2021)

*Circles   ~   Post  Malone

D*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

Dirty Laundry - Don Henley

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2021)

Everything's Tuesday - The Chairman Of The Board

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2021)

Faith   ~   George  Michael

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2021)

Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again - The Fortunes

I


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

I  Wanna Dance With   Somebody  ~   Whitney  Houston

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 2, 2021)

Jambalaya - Hank Williams

K


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

Knocking on Heaven's Door - Boy Dylan

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

La Grange - ZZ Top

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Miss you nights - Cliff Richard

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2021)

_Need   You   Now     ~   Lady  A

O_


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2021)

Once in a While ~ The Chimes

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Puppet Man - The 5th Dimension

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Question - The Moody Blues

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Rainy Day People - Gordon Lightfoot

S


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

Slip Slidin' Away - Paul Simon

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)

The   Sign   ~   Ace of Base

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

Umbrella ... Rihanna

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Valerie- Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Wait - Maroon 5

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2021)

Xanadu- Olivia Newton-John

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2021)

You  Are  Not  Alone    ~   Michael   Jackson

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Accidents Will Happen - Elvis Costello

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)

Be My Baby ... The Ronettes

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Cabaret - Justin Timberlake

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

Do-Wacka-Do-Do-Wacka-Day- Gilbert O'sullivan

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

Every  Rose  Has Its  Thorn   ~   Poison

F


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2021)

For Those About to Rock - AC/DC

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2021)

Get  The   Party   Started    ~  Pink

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 6, 2021)

Help -- Beatles

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

I Am - Mary J. Blige

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

Justified and Ancient - KLF

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Kaleidoscope - Coldplay

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Like  A  Prayer  ~   Madonna

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

My boy lollipop - Millie Small 

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)

Now Generation  ~  Black Eyed Peas

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 8, 2021)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison

P


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

People - Barbra Streisand

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Queen of Hearts - Saxon

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)

Red   Red   Wine   ~   UB40

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

Save your kisses for me - Brotherhood of Man

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Two Lovers ... Mary Wells

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

Under my thumb - Billy Swan

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)

Ventura Highway - America

W


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2021)

Walk - Pantera     (RIP Dimebag Darrell )

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)

Xanadu ... Olivia Newton-John

Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Yellowbird - Kingston Trio

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2021)

Zoom- Fat Larry's Band

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

A Beautiful Mess - Jason Mraz

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

Bend me , shape me -Amen Corner

C


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

California Dreamin' - Mamas and Papas


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 11, 2021)

Don't Sleep In The Subway - Petula Clark

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2021)

Far  Away   ~   Nichelback

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Gypsys, Tramps & Thieves - Cher

H


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

Hungry  Eyes   ~   Eric  Carmen

I


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

Jump - Van Halen

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2021)

Keep On Running - Spencer Davis Group

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

Lovefool   ~   The   Cardigans

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

Mississippi- Pussycat 

N


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

O Come All Ye Faithful - Traditional

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Put your head on my shoulder -Paul Anka

Q


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2021)

The few songs starting with Q have been cited repeatedly... how about: 

God Save the Queen - Sex Pistols

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 13, 2021)

Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2021)

Story Of My  Life   ~  One   Direction

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Tryin' to get over you - Vince Gill

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2021)

Uptown  Girl   ~   Billy   Joel

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2021)

Why Do Fools Fall In Love - The Diamonds

X/Y


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2021)

You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch - Thurl Ravenscroft

p.s. I had to search out the singer's name. Turns out Mr. Ravenscroft was also the voice of Sugar Frosted Flakes' Tony the Tiger. A cool bit of trivia, doncha think?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2021)

As Long As You  Love  Me  ~  Backstreet   Boys

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2021)

Bus Stop - The Hollies

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

C'est La Vie - Stereophonics

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)

Drive My Car ... Beatles

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)

Every Breath you take - Berlin 

F


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2021)

Fly Me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2021)

Genie In A Bottle   ~  Christina  Aguilera

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2021)

Have I the Right? - The Honeycombs

I


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2021)

Irreplaceable - Beyonce

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 15, 2021)

Just Jump For My Love - The Pointer Sisters

K


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2021)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando and Dawn (remember them?)

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Lady Boston - The Good, the Bad & the Queen

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Marrakesh Express - Crosby, Stills and Nash

N


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2021)

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

One bad apple- Osmonds
P


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Pantera

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Queen of New Orleans - Jon Bon-Jovi

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Racing In The Street- Bruce Springsteen

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2021)

Sweet   Dreams   ~   Eurythmics

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Taboo - Santana

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

under the moon of love - Showaddywaddy

V


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

Valley Girl - Frank and Moon Unit Zappa

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

Waiting On A Friend...Rolling Stones

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

X - Jonas Brothers

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

You'll Never Get To Heaven - The Stylistics

Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Another Pleasant Valley Sunday - The Monkees

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

Ballroom Blitz - Sweet

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

C Moon - Wings

D


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

Don't bring me down - ELO

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2021)

Eternal  Flame  ~  Bangles

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Faith  ...  George Michael

G


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2021)

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Had Enough - Papa Roach

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

In a broken dream - Python Lee Jackson

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

Just  Like Fire   ~  Pink

K


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2021)

Fire and Ice - Pat Benetar


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Lady D'Arbanville - Cat Stevens

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)

Maggie May ... Rod Stewart

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2021)

No Matter What Sign You Are - The Supremes

O


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

Ode to Billy Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Papa Don't Take No Mess ... James Brown

Q


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

2 Legit 2 Quit - MC Hammer 
(The few song titles beginning with Q have been cited repeatedly, so I chose a song with at least one word in the title starting with a Q)

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)

remember you're  a Womble - The wombles... 

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Serenity - Godsmack

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

Take good care of yourself - Three Degrees

U


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2021)

Urgent - Foreigner

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Voodoo Child ~ Jimi Hendrix

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Wait - Maroon 5

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)

You make me feel brand new-Stylistics

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

All Through the Night - Cyndi Lauper

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2021)

Back To  Life  ~  Soul II Soul

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Cadillac Ranch ... Bruce Springsteen

D


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

Draggin' the Line - Tommy James

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Eagle When She Flies - Dolly Parton

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

Freedom come freedom go - Fortunes

G


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2021)

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2021)

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2021)

I Am A Rock - Simon & Garfunkel

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2021)

Jessie's  Girl   ~  Rick Springfield

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door...Bob Dylan

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Ladies Night - Kool & the Gang

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

My My, Hey Hey - Neil Young

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)

Now That We Found Love - Heavy D & The Boyz

O


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2021)

On The Road Again - Willie Nelson

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2021)

Party in the U.S.A.   ~   Miley Cyrus

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

Question ... Moody Blues

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)

Resurrection Shuffle - Ashton, Gardner & Dyke

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Sexcrime - Eurythmics

T


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

Two Outta Three Ain't Bad - Meat Loaf

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Under the boardwalk - The Drifters

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

Venus in Blue Jeans - Jimmy Clanton

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)

When I  Was   Your  Man   ~   Bruno  Mars

X/Y


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

Didn't I Blow Your Mind This Time - The Delfonics


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Xoxoxo - The Black Eyed Peas

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2021)

Young Girl- Gary Pucket & the Union Gap

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 2, 2021)

Am I That Easy to Forget? - Jim Reeves

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Before  You  Go  ~   Lewis Capaldi

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)

Can I Get A Witness - Marvin Gaye

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Dreams  ~   The Cranberries

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

F


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

Fun, Fun, Fun - The Beach Boys

G


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

Ghost Riders in the Sky - The Outlaws

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Habitual - Justin Bieber

I


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

(Isn't it) Ironic -  Alanis Morissette 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2021)

Just What I Needed - The Cars

K


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

Keep On Dancing - The Gentrys

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Lace and Leather - Britney Spears

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2021)

Maneater   ~   Hall & Oates

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 6, 2021)

Never on Sunday - Nana Mouskouri

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Objects In The Rear-View Mirror May Appear Closer Than They Are - Meat Loaf

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2021)

Point of No Return  ~   Exposé

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)

Question - Chris Brown 

R


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

Runnin' on Empty  - Jackson Browne

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2021)

Stitches  ~   Shawn  Mendes

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

Under the boardwalk- Drifters

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

V-2 Schneider - David Bowie

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2021)

What is Love   ~  Haddaway

X/Y


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express (remember that one? )

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Ziggy Stardust ... David Bowie

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Awake - Godsmack

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2021)

Break  My Heart  ~   Dua Lipa

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2021)

Cats in the cradle - Harry Chapin

D


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Cats in the cradle - Harry Chapin
> 
> D


@hollydolly, I had the honor of meeting Harry Chapin back in the 1970s and spending an evening with several radio-business friends and him.  He played his guitar, sang and chatted with us for several hours.  He had an massive talent and was an extraordinary human being.  Though I moved on from that crowd a year or two later, my admiration for Harry remained and I made sure to buy concert tix every time he swung through Los Angeles.  

Don't Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Earthquake - Labrinth

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2021)

Faith   ~   George Michael

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2021)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

House of the rising sun - Animals

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Voodoo - Godsmack


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2021)

^ ??
 I ....

If This Is It   ~    Huey Lewis  & The News

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2021)

Jailhouse Rock ~ Elvis



K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

King of the road - Roger Miller

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 12, 2021)

Let's Spend the Night Together - The Rolling Stones

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2021)

Manic Monday  ~ Bangles

N


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2021)

No Particular Place to Go - Chuck Berry


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Objects in the Mirror - Mac Miller

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

Pretty Flamingo - Manfred Mann

Q/R


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

Radio Ga Ga - Queen

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Sacred Love - Sting

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2021)

The Chipmunk  Song

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2021)

Up On The Roof - The Drifters

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2021)

Venus ~Frankie Avalon


W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2021)

Where Are You   Christmas  ~   Faith Hill

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Xoxoxo - The Black Eyed Peas

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 14, 2021)

You make me feel brand new-- Stylistics


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

Zoom - Fat Larry's Band

A


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2021)

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Baby Come Back - The Equals

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Call me ~Blondie


D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't Sleep In The Subway - Petula Clark

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2021)

Fairytale - The Pointer Sisters

G


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2021)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

Here  Comes    Santa Claus   ....  Gene Autry

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm Coming Out - Diana Ross

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2021)

Jailhouse rock ~Elvis Presley


K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 17, 2021)

Kiss- Prince

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2021)

Love me Tender ~Elvis Presley


M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

Mele  Kalikimaka  ~   Jimmy Buffett

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Name For You - The Shins

O


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

Outlaw Pete - Bruce Springsteen

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Pacific Coast Highway - Sonic Youth


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2021)

Rockin' Around The Christmas  Tree  ~   Amy Grant

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 18, 2021)

Say you, Say me- Lionel Richie


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

T
This Guy's In Love With You - Herb Alpert

U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Underneath  The  Tree  ~   Kelly  Clarkson

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Vincent - Don McLean

W


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Waterloo - Abba

X/Y'/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

You've got to hide your love away - Beatles 

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Zeitgeist - Black Sabbath

A


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

A Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Baby Be Mine - Michael Jackson

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Cherish - David Cassidy

D


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Diamonds and Rust - Joan Baez

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Each Time You Break My Heart - Nick Kamen

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Frosty the  Snowman  ~   Bing  Crosby

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Gabriel and Me - Joan Baez

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Hard days' night - Beatles 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

I Saw Mommy Kissing  Santa  Claus  ~   Jackson 5

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2021)

Jailhouse Rock ~Elvis Presley


K


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Karma Police - Radiohead

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

Lightnin' Strikes - Lou Christie

M


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

My Sharona - The Knack

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Numb ~Linkin Park

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

On top of Old Smokey - Burl Ives 

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2021)

Papa was a rolling stone ~The Temptations

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

Questions and Answers - Sham69

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Radar Love - Golden Earring

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

Slip Slidin' Away - Paul Simon

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay

U


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

Under my thumb- Rolling stones

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Sacrificed Sons - Dream Theater

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2021)

The  Twelve  Days  of  Christmas   ~  Perry Como

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Ugly Lights - Miranda Lambert

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Vienna - Ultravox


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

White  Christmas    ~  The   Drifters

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

You were made for me - Freddie & the Dreamers 

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

All I Want For Christmas Is  You   ~   Mariah  Carey

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2021)

Barbara Ann~The Beach boys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2021)

Cottonfields- Creedence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Dad - Simply Red

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2021)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime ~Dean Martin

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2021)

Flowers in the rain - The Move 

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

G.U.Y. - Lady Gaga

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello Again - Neil Diamond

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

I Ain't Worried - Rancid

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2021)

Jingle  Bells  ~  Everyone!

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

Knockin' on heavens door - bob Dylan

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2021)

Love Me With All of Your Heart - The Bachelors

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)

My  Favorite  Things   ~   Barbra  Streisand

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Naked Sunday - Stone Temple Pilots

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh  Holy Night  ~  Kelly  Clarkson

P


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

People Are Strange - The Doors

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Queen Bitch - David Bowie


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

R

Reunited - Peaches and Herb

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Sacred Memories - Dolly Parton

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

That Old Black Magic - Bobby Rydell

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Unbreakable Heart - Three Days Grace

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2021)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

What's new pussycat - Tom Jones

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

Young gifted and Black - Bob & Marcia

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Zerox - Adam & The Ants

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Abracadabra - Steve Miller

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2021)

Beat  It  ~   Michael  Jackson

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Call Me - Blondie

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

Devoted To You - The Everly Brothers

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2021)

Fight  Song   ~   Rachel  Platten

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Go away - Godsmack

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Hymn For The Dudes - Mott the Hoople

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)

I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Jacob's Ladder - Rush

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Kiss From A Rose - Seal

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Listen To  Your  Heart   ~    Roxette

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Maggie's Farm ... Bob Dylan

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2022)

Monday, Monday - Mamas and the Papas

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Nobody  Knows   ~   The Tony Rich  Project

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Oye Como Va ... Santana

P


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Pages - 3 Doors Down

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Rainbow Connection - The Muppets

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2022)

Saved by the Bell- Robin Gibb ( one of the first records I ever owned)

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

The Way  You  Make  Me Feel   ~   Michael  Jackson

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 5, 2022)

Under The Boardwalk - The Rolling Stones

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Valentine - 5 Seconds of Summer

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

What's  Love Got To Do With It  ~  Tina  Turner

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 6, 2022)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Aubrey - Bread

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)

Break  My  Stride   ~   Matthew   Wilder

C


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 6, 2022)

Candy Man   Roy Orbison

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Deacon Blues ... Steely Dan

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2022)

Eddie My Love ~ The Teen Queen

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

Feel the need - Detroit Emeralds

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2022)

Glad All Over - Dave Clark Five

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Half the World Away - Oasis

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

In the midnight hour- Wilson Pickett

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

Jessie's  Girl  ~  Rick Springfield

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Kara Jane - The Vines

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)

Look through any window - Hollies

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2022)

Macho Man - The Village People

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2022)

Nowhere To Run -Martha and The Vandellas

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Occam's Razor - Frank Zappa

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2022)

Poker  Face   ~   Lady  Gaga

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)

Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 11, 2022)

Ride Captain Ride - Blues Image

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 11, 2022)

Sunny - Marvin Gaye

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Til Kingdom Come - Coldplay 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones

V


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 11, 2022)

Vacancy   Neil Young

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay

Y/Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2022)

You Belong to me ~The Duprees

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Zoot Suit - The High Numbers

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

and I love you so -Perry Como

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2022)

Before  You  Go   ~    Lewis  Capaldi

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

Crying ... Roy Orbison

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Devil woman - Cliff Richard 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2022)

Easy   On  Me   ~  Adele

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Fortunate Son - Credence Clearwater Revival

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2022)

Genius of Love - Tom Tom Club

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Have a nice day- Stereophonics

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2022)

It's  Still  Rock and Roll To  Me  ~  Billy   Joel

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Jack of All Trades - Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

King of the road - Roger Miller

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Little   Red   Corvette  ~  Prince

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Machine Gun - Commodores

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2022)

New york mining disaster - Bee-Gees

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Objects in the Mirror - Mac Miller

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2022)

Photograph - Ringo Starr

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Quarantine - blink-182

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2022)

Rabbit - Chas & Dave

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Serenity - Godsmack

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2022)

Toast & Marmalade for tea- Tin tin

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Under The  Boardwalk   ~  The Drifters

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Venus in Blue jeans- Jimmy Clanton 

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

You  Were   Meant  For   Me   ~   Jewel


Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

Angel of the morning -Juice Newton

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2022)

Believer  ~ Imagine  Dragons

C


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 26, 2022)

California.....U2

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Dream on - Aerosmith

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young

F


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 28, 2022)

Will you still love me tomorrow


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

xanadu- olivia newton john


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Z/A


----------



## suds00 (Jan 28, 2022)

all night long     lionel ritchie


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Black is Black -Los Bravos


----------



## suds00 (Jan 29, 2022)

carousel-   richard rogers


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Dance yourself dizzy - Liquid Gold

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

Easy  On  Me   ~   Adele

F


----------



## suds00 (Jan 29, 2022)

fly me to the moon-various artists    g


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Get Off Your High Horse Lady - Oasis

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

Hungry Like The  Wolf  ~   Duran  Duran

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2022)

Is this love - Whitesnake

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2022)

Jennifer Juniper - Donovan

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

Kings & Queens   ~   Ava Max

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2022)

Long Long and Lonely Nights 

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Money makes the world go around - Liza Menelli

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Night fever - Bee-Gees

O


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

On Top of Old Smokey

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2022)

Please Love Me Forever ~Tommy Edwards


Q


----------



## Sachet (Jan 31, 2022)

Quo Vadis



R


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A. - John Mellencamp

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 1, 2022)

Somewhere - P. J. Proby

T


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

The Enemy - Godsmack


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2022)

Under the boardwalk - Drifters

V


----------



## Sachet (Feb 2, 2022)

Will you still love me tomorrow


X


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)

Xanadu- Olivia Newton John

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

Zombie ... The Cranberries

A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2022)

As  Long As You Love Me   ~   Backstreet  Boys

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2022)

Barbara Ann ~The Beachboys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Calling occupants of interplanetary craft - Carpenters

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Daddy Sang Bass - Johnny Cash

E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Everything Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens

F


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Flowers in the rain - The Move

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 4, 2022)

Georgia on My Mind - Ray Charles

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Have a nice day- Stereophonics

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles 

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2022)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - Rolling Stones

K


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Karma   Chameleon   ~   Culture  Club
L


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Last train to Clarksville - Monkees

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

My Girl - The Temptations

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Nothings' gonna change my love for you - George Benson

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Once in a while ~The Chimes


P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)

Pretty Flamingo- Manfred Mann

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2022)

Que será, será.


R


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 6, 2022)

Rum & Coca-Cola - The Andrews Sisters

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2022)

See of Love~The Twilights

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

Time After  Time  ~  Cyndi  Lauper

U


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Under Pressure - Queen/Bowie

V


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

V.I.P. - Sinéad O'Connor 

W


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Walking In Rhythm - Blackbyrds

X Y Z


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

Yesterday,  When I Was  Young   ~   Roy  Clark

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

And Justice For All - Metallica

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Blue ain't your colour- Keith Urban

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 8, 2022)

Can't Help Falling in Love - Elvis Presley

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Daddy - Coldplay

E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2022)

Easy On  Me   ~  Adele

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)

Family Affair ... Sly & the Family Stone

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Go away - Godsmack

H


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

Half as much - Hank Williams

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

I want to break free - Queen

J


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

Jack in the box - Clodagh Rodgers

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2022)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Never My Love - The Association

O


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

One Lady - Jimmy Webb

P


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2022)

Pour  Some Sugar On  Me  ~  Def Leppard

Q


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Questions 67 & 68 - Chicago

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Round Here Buzz - Eric Church

S


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

September - Earth, Wind & Fire

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2022)

Tender is the Night ~Johnny Mathis

U


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

Under the boardwalk - Drifters

V


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Volare - Dean Martin

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd

X/Y/Z


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Xanadu - Rush

Y Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

(You Gotta Fight) For Your Right (To Party) - Beastie Boys

Z


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

Angie- Rolling Stones

B


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 14, 2022)

Before You  Go   ~    Lewis  Capaldi

C


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

China Grove - Doobie Brothers

D


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Daughter - Pearl Jam

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2022)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime ~Dean Martin   


F


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Five o'clock World - The Vogues

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

Green door- Shakin' Stevens 

H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Holiday - Madonna

I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 15, 2022)

Invisible   Touch   ~   Genesis

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

July Morning - Uriah Heep

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Keep Me In Your Heart - Warren Zevon

L


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Lady In Red -  Chris de Burgh

M


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Marrakesh Express - CS&N

N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 16, 2022)

No  Scrubs   ~   TLC

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Our Day Will Come - Ruby & the Romantics

P


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2022)

Paint it black - Rolling stones

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Quando, Quando, Quando - Pat Boone

R


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Stardust ~ Nat King Cole

T


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Under The Boardwalk -  The Drifters

V


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Vogue- Madonna

W


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

When  Doves   Cry   ~  Prince

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 17, 2022)

You Are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder

Z/A


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Zoo Station - U2

A


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

All the love in the world - Dionne Warwick

B


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Baby Don't Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis

C


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

Counting   Stars  ~  OneRepublic

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Don’t Let The Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry And The Pacemakers

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare

F


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Forget Me Nots - Patrice Rushen

G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Away Little Girl - Donny Osmond

H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Houses of the Holy - Led Zeppelin

I


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

In my life- Beatles

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Jealous Guy - John Lennon

K


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

Killing me softly- Roberta Flack 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2022)

Like  A  Prayer   ~   Madonna

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Mack The Knife - Ella Fitzgerald

N


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

New York state of Mind- Billy Joel

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

On The Radio - Roxy Music

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Part Time Lover...Stevie Wonder

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2022)

Quando, Quando, Quando - Engelbert Humperdinck

R


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2022)

Rumor  Has  It   ~   Adele

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Serenity - Godsmack

T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2022)

Try a little kindness- Glen Campbell

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 25, 2022)

Up On the Roof - The Drifters

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

*Vehicle - The Ides of March

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Walking in the air- Aled Jones

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton- John

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Yellow River - Christie

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

AC/DC (aka Akker Dakker in Oz) Thunderstruck

B


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

Black is Black - Los Bravos

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

C'est La Vie - Ace Of Base

D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 26, 2022)

Down  Under  ~   Men at Work

E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Elevation - U2

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2022)

From Me to You - The Beatles

G


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

Give a little love - Bay City Rollers

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Hotel California - Eagles

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 27, 2022)

It Had To Be You - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

J

Jump - Van Halen

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2022)

Kansas City ~Trini Lopez  


L


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Lotta Love - Nicolette Larson

M


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2022)

Make it easy on yourself - Walker Brothers 

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Numb - Linkin Park

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Once in a blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley 

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

P.S. I Love You - The Beatles

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

Question - Moody Blues 

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

S


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

Sittin' on the dock of the bay - Otis Redding 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2022)

The Longest Time   ~  Billy Joel

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

V.I.P. - Sinéad O'Connor 

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

When Will I See You Again? - The Three Degrees

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

X - Jonas Brothers

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

You make me feel brand new - Stylistics

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Aqualung - Jethro Tull

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Baby, Come Back - The Equals

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 6, 2022)

Carrie - Cliff Richard

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Downtown - Pet Clark

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

El Paso...Marty Robbins

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

FML - Godsmack

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

green green grass of home - Tom Jones... 

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello - Lionel Richie

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2022)

If I Ruled the World - Tony Bennett

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Just An Old Fashioned Love Song - Paul Williams

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2022)

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Lullaby Nickelback

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

me and mrs Jones - Billy Paul

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Nothing else matters- Metallica

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)

Orinoco Flow  - Enya

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Puppy Love   -   Paul Anka

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Quand C'est - Stromae

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Rolling in the deep - Adele

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 15, 2022)

Something - The Beatles

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Time bomb - Godsmack

U


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

Under Pressure - David Bowie

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

*Venus .... Frankie Avalon

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Wishing on a star - Rose Royce

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

_You Belong to the City ... Glenn Frey

Z_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Zoom - Fat Larry's Band

A


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2022)

Animals   ~  Maroon 5

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 17, 2022)

Because You're Mine - Mario Lanza

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Cajun Queen - Jimmy Dean

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

_*Dark Sweet Lady - George Harrison

E*_


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2022)

Easy Street - Julie London

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

From Me to You - The Beatles

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

_Gypsies Tramps & Thieves - Cher

H_


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 18, 2022)

Hold On    ~   Wilson Phillips

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles

J


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

Just my imagination - Temptations

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 19, 2022)

Keep on Running - The Spencer Davis Group

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Love Shack - The B-52's

M


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2022)

Mack the knife - Bobby Darin

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Now or never again - Godsmack

O


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Once in a blue moon- Earl Thomas Conley

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2022)

Purple rain ~Prince

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

Quinn the Eskimo ... Manfred Mann

R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2022)

Ride a white swan - T-Rex

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2022)

Straight  Up   ~   Paula   Abdul

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

T-Bone - James Taylor

U


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

Under the Boardwalk - Drifters

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2022)

Valley Girl...Frank Zappa

W


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2022)

Wake Me Up  ~   Avicii

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

Y/Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

Zoom - Fat Larry's Band

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)

_Athena ~ The Who

B_


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Bad Religion - Godsmack

C


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2022)

Crazy Horses- Osmonds

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? - Chicago

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Eloise- Paul & Barry Ryan

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2022)

Fame ... Irene Cara

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Genesis Hall - Fairport Convention

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Half-Breed - Cher

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2022)

Downtown - Petula Clark

E


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Easy - Commodores

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

FML - Godsmack

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Groovin' ... Young Rascals

H


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2022)

Hard Days' night - Beatles

I


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 29, 2022)

If I Could Turn Back Time  ~   Cher

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp

K


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2022)

Kokomo   ~  Beach  Boys

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Gnome - David Bowie

M


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Mack The Knife - Ella Fitzgerald

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley

O


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2022)

One  Call Away   ~   Charlie  Puth

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Paint It, Black - The Rolling Stones

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Queen of the Highway - The Doors

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Rainy day Women  - Bob Dylan

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2022)

She Works Hard For the Money   ~   Donna Summer

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Tomorrow never comes - Ronan Keating

U


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)

Under the moon of love - Showaddywaddy 

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

V.I.P. - Sinéad O'Connor

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2022)

When a man loves a woman - Percy Sledge

X


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

XO - Beyonce

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)

You're the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Zaar - Peter Gabriel

A


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2022)

Animals   ~  Maroon  5

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2022)

Be my baby - Ronettes

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

Cause I'm Blonde - Julie Brown

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Daddy Sang Bass ... Johnny Cash

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 7, 2022)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

F


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2022)

Footloose  ~  Kenny Loggins

G


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 7, 2022)

Goodbye Ruby Tuesday - Rolling Stones


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Handle With Care ... Traveling Wilburys

I


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

In the summertime - Mungo Jerry

J


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 7, 2022)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Karma - Police

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - Beatles

M


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Macho Man - The Village People

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

No Son Of Mine - Genesis

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

One Love - The Carpenters

P


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2022)

Perfect  ~  PNP

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Queen of new Orleans - Jon Bon Jovi

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Round Here Buzz - Eric Church

S


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Sixteen tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Time bomb - Godsmack

U


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

Up on the roof - Drifters

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

_V_-12 Cadillac - Jewel

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

When will I be loved - Linda Ronstadt 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Yellow River - Christie

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Zoe Jane ... Staind

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Angie baby -Helen Reddy 

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Baby One More Time - Britney Spears

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Colour my world - Petula Clark 

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Daisy Jane - America

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Easy- Lionel Ritchie

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 16, 2022)

Fever ~Peggy Lee

G


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Help- Beatles

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles

J


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Jack in the box - Clodagh Rogers

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 18, 2022)

Keep on Running - The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2022)

Long Long and Lonely Nights -Bobby Vinton

M


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 18, 2022)

Memories   ~  Maroon 5

N


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Nathan Jones - Supremes

O


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 18, 2022)

One - Metallica


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Peter Noone

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Quand C'est - Stromae

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Rolling in the deep - Adele

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Shallow - Lady Gaga and Bradly Cooper

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Try a little kindness- Glen Campbell

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 20, 2022)

Up on the Roof - The Drifters

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 20, 2022)

Venus -Frankie Avalon


W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

Walking man - James Taylor

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

‎X-Static - Madona

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

You make me feel brand new - stylistics

Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Zebras and Airplanes - Alicia Keys 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Another Saturday Night - Cat Stevens

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2022)

Barbara Ann ~The Beachboys

C


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2022)

Can the can- Suzi Quatro

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Daisy Jane - America

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Every-time you go away - Paul Young

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Free Fallin - Tom Petty

G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2022)

Girls  Like You  ~   Maroon  5

H


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

Hard days' night- Beatles

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

*It's My Party ... Leslie Gore

J*


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils

K


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

Keep on dancing - Bay City Rollers

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Last Friday night - Katy Perry

M


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Mama, I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Never Comes The Day - Moody Blues

O


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

One Bad Apple - The Osmonds

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 28, 2022)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2022)

Quit Playing Games (With My  Heart)  ~   Backstreet  Boys

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Round Here Buzz - Eric Church

S


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2022)

Summer of  '69  ~   Bryan  Adams

T


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Take that look off your face - Marti Webb

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 29, 2022)

Up On the Roof - The Drifters


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

V

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Wake Up Little Suzie - The Everly Brothers

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

You're sixteen- Ringo Starr

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2022)

*Ziggy Stardust ... David Bowie

A*


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Abracadabra - The Steve Miller Band

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2022)

Blinding  Lights  ~   The  Weeknd

C


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Cold as Ice - Foreigner

D


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

Down Down - Status Quo

E


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Elevation - U2

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

Flowers in the rain- The move 

G


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Ghost Riders In The Sky - The Outlaws

H


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Hello  ~ Adele

I


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

I Don't Want To Live Without You - Foreigner

J


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2022)

Just  Give  Me  A Reason  ~  Pink

K


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Keep on Dancing- Bay City Rollers

L


----------



## Mary1949 (May 5, 2022)

Little Arrows - Leapy Lee

M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2022)

_Michelle ... The Beatles

N_


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Night Fever - Bee gees

O


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2022)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison

P


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Put yourself in my place - Elgins

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Quicksand - Martha and The Vandellas

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2022)

Red  Red  Wine  ~  UB40

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2022)

Standing in the Shadows of Love - The Four Tops


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*T*ake a look around,, ~ The Temptations

*U*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

U Can't Touch This - M.C. Hammer

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2022)

When Will You Be Mine? - The Average White Band


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

X

Xanadu _ Olivia Newton John

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2022)

You'll Never Know - Willie Nelson

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2022)

All Star  ~   Smash  Mouth

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2022)

Be My Love - Mario Lanza

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2022)

Cold Heart  ~  Elton John

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Diana - Paul Anka

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 14, 2022)

Every Breath You Take - Police

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

Feel the need - Detroit Emeralds

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2022)

Halo  ~  Beyoncé

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 16, 2022)

I Believe - The Bachelors

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Jealous guy - John Lennon

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Katmandu - Bob Seger

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2022)

Leaving on a Jet Plance - John Denver

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Make it easy on yourself - Walker Bros

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2022)

N

Nothing From Nothing ...  Billy Preston

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

Once in a Blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2022)

Piano Man - Billy Joel

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Quit playing games with my heart - Backstreet Boys

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones

S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 28, 2022)

Summertime Blues  ~ Alan Jackson

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2022)

This Is My Song - Petula Clark

U


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2022)

Uptown  Girl  ~  Billy Joel

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2022)

Vienna - Ultravox

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2022)

Waterfalls  ~  TLC

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

You're My Everything - The Temptations

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2022)

*Zoo Station ... U2

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)

All or nothing - Small Faces

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 18, 2022)

Be My Love - Mario Lanza

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Carrie-Anne - Hollies

D


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Dancing Queen - Abba

E


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 20, 2022)

Everything is Beautiful....Ray Stevens

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Freedom come  Freedom Go- Fortunes

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Going to the Chapel ~The Dixie Cups

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2022)

Halfway to paradise - Billy Fury

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2022)

_Island Girl ... Elton John

J_


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

Jingle Bells  ~ Bing Crosby 

K


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 21, 2022)

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

Layla - Eric Clapton

M


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

Need You Tonight - INXS

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2022)

Once in a Blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2022)

Please Release Me - Engelbert Humperdinck

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Question - Moody Blues

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2022)

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2022)

Sometimes  ~  Britney Spears

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2022)

Try a little tenderness - Otis Reading

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 31, 2022)

Up on the Roof - The Drifters

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Valerie

Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 1, 2022)

When Will I See You Again? - The Three Degrees

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)

You  Keep Me  Hangin  On  ~   Kim  Wilde

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)

Zabadak- Dave Dee, Dozy , Beaky , Mick and Tich... 

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2022)

At Last ... Etta James

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)

baby come back - The Equals

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2022)

Crying Time - Ray Charles

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Diana - Paul Anka

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2022)

Easy  On  Me  ~  Adele

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Fly, Robin, Fly - The Silver Convention

G


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Great Balls Of Fire

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Hold on- Wilson Phillips

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

*Island Girl ... Elton John

J*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Just my imagination - Temptations

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

Knowing Me Knowing You - ABBA

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Love will keep us together - Captain & Tennille 

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 15, 2022)

Monday Monday - The Mamas and the Papas

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2022)

New World in the morning - Roger Whittaker 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2022)

Oh Girl ... Chi-Lites

P


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

Poetry In Motion - Johnny Tillotson

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

*Quarter to Three ... Gary US Bonds

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Rose garden- Lynn Anderson

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2022)

Something - Shirley Bassey

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2022)

Try  ~  Pink

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2022)

Under the Boardwalk

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Valerie -Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2022)

When  Doves  Cry  ~  Prince

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2022)

You'll Never Know - Willie Nelson

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Zoom- Fat Larry's Band

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2022)

Always Something There To Remind Me   ~  Naked Eyes

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Bowling Green - Everly Brothers

C


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Can't Hurry Love -  Supremes/Phil Collins

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Diana - Paul Anka

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2022)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Feelin' Groovy - Simon and Garfunkel

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2022)

Galveston ... Glen Campbell

H


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2022)

How  Will I Know  ~  Whitney  Houston

I


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

If - Telly Savalas

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2022)

Jump   ~   Van  Halen

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

Knowing me knowing you - ABBA

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)

Like A Prayer  ~  Madonna

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Maggie - May  - Rod Stewart

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Nowhere Man ... Beatles

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley

P


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Puppet on a String - Sandie Shaw

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Quando Quando - Engelbert

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Saturday nights' alright for fighting - Elton John

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Two Story House - George Jones and Tammy Wynette

U/V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Under My Thumb- Rolling Stones

V


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Valleys of Neptune - Jimi Hendrix

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn

X


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

X Marks the Spot - Coldplay

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Yellow River - Christie

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies 

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

A hard rains a  gonna fall - Dylan

B


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Build Me Up, Buttercup - The Foundations

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2022)

Chances are ~Johnny Mathis 

D


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me - Elton John

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Easy -Commodores

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 9, 2022)

Fire - Arthur Brown

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2022)

Ghost  ~   Justin Bieber

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Help - Beatles

I


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

In Case You Didn't Know - Brett Young

J


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 10, 2022)

Keep On Running - The Spencer Davis Group

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2022)

Locked Out of Heaven  ~   Bruno   Mars

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

N


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Only you - Platters

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2022)

Pink  Houses  ~  John  Mellencamp

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 11, 2022)

Quiet Nights - Diana Krall

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

Ready Teddy - Little Richard

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Sittin' on the dock of the bay - Otis Redding

T


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Testify - Phil Collins

U


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel

V


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2022)

Venus In Blue Jeans - Jimmy Clanton

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2022)

Would I Lie to You? - Eurythmics

XY


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Your so Beautiful  ~ Joe Cocker

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

Zoom- Fat Larry's Band

A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

A Thousand Years  ~  Christina  Perri

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

Blue ain't your colour - Keith Urban

C


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Chances Are - Johnny Mathis

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Diana - Paul Anka

E


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye - Ella Fitzgerald 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Finish What Ya Started - Van Halen

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2022)

Gonna Make You a Star - David Essex

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Honey- Bobby Goldsboro

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2022)

I Talk to the Trees - Clint Eastwood

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Just my imagination - Temptations 
K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2022)

Kiss It Goodbye  ~   Nickelback

L


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold

M


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

My Heart Cries For You - Guy MItchell

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

No matter what  - Badfinger

O


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Octopus's Garden ~ Beatles

P


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2022)

Quando Quando - Engelbert 

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2022)

Rainy Night in Georgia - Brook Benton

S


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

Shutters & Boards  - Jerry Wallace 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2022)

The  Lazy  Song  ~  Bruno Mars

U


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2022)

Under the boardwalk.. Drifters

V


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

Venus In Blue Jeans - Jimmy Clanton

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Walking in the rain with the one I love - Love Unlimited

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2022)

Xanadu ... Olivia Newton-John

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2022)

Your  Love  ~  The Outfield

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Zoom - Fat Larry's Band

A


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

And I Love Her - Beatles

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Back in the USSR - Beatles

C


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Crying In The Chapel - The Orioles

D


----------



## Patch (Oct 14, 2022)

Don't Let Me Down - The Chainsmokers

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Early in the morning - Vanity Fare

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2022)

From Me to You - The Beatles

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board 

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 17, 2022)

Hard Days Night - Beatles

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2022)

I Like It - Gerry and the Pacemakers

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Juliet - Four Pennies

K


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 19, 2022)

Kansas  - Neil Young

L


----------



## Patch (Oct 19, 2022)

Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs 

M


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

make the world go away - Eddie Arnold

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Nowhere to Run - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

Open Your Heart  ~  Madonna

P


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 20, 2022)

Penny Lane ~ Beatles

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Queen of Hearts ... Gregg Allman

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 25, 2022)

Running Scared - Roy Orbison

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2022)

Something To Talk About  ~  Bonnie  Raitt

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

Turn Around - Harry Belafonte

U/V


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 26, 2022)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

V


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

Vacation - Connie Francis

W


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge

X


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

X..Y.. You Give Love A Bad Name  ~  Bon Jovi

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

Zoom - Fat Larry's Band
 A


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

All Along the Watchtower - Bob Dylan

B


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Can you feel it - Jackson 5

D


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

Don't Cry - Guns N' Roses

E


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Every Day With You Girl - Classics IV

F


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

Fun, Fun, Fun - Beach Boys

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Give Me One Reason  ~  Tracy Chapman

H


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

How do you do it - Gerry & The Pacemakers

I


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

Jealous guy - John Lennon

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2022)

Kiss  ~ Prince

L


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Leave A Light On - Tom Walker

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Mama we're all crazee now - Slade

N


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Once in a Blue moon - Earl Thomas Conley

P


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 5, 2022)

Pearly Shells - Don Ho

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

Que sera, sera - Doris Day

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Rock  Steady  ~  The Whispers

S


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Seven Spanish Angels - Ray Charles & Willie Nelson

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Try a little tenderness- Otis Redding

U


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Volare - Dean Martin

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Wake Up Little Susie ... Everly Bros

X


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

Y


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

You And Me - Alice Cooper

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

Zannalee  ~  Prince

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 12, 2022)

Another Suitcase in Another Hall - Barbara Dickson

B


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

Breaking Up is Hard to Do - Neil Sedaka

C


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Could I Have This Dance - Anne Murray

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Dance The Night Away - Van Halen

E


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Frosty The Snowman  ~  Willie Nelson

G


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

Gimme Shelter ~ Rolling Stones

H


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Halfway To Paradise - Billy Fury

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2022)

It's The Most Wonderful Time of The Year  ~  Andy Williams

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Just my imagination - Temptations

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Livin' on a prayer -Bon Jovi

M


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

My Heart Cries For You - Guy Mitchell

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

Nutbush City Limits - Ike and Tina Turner

O


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

Only The Lonely -- Roy Orbison

P


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Put your head on my shoulder - Paul Anka

Q


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Queen Of My Doublewide Trailer - Sammy Kershaw

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Ruby don't take your love to town - Kenny Rogers 

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 21, 2022)

Sailing - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Thank God I'm a country Boy - John Denver

U


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes

V/W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Vincent- Don Mclean 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Watermelon Man - Herbie Hancock 

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Your sixteen - Ringo Starr

Z/A


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

All I Could Do Was Cry - Etta James

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

Barracuda ... Heart

C


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Chapel of Love - Dixie Cups

D


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Diana - Paul Anka
 E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 28, 2022)

Every Breath You Take - Police


F


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Freedom ... Richie Havens

G


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Genesis Hall - Fairport Convention

H


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Halfway to Paradise - Bobby Vinton

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

In my life - Beatles

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2022)

Jennifer Juniper - Donovan

K


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Keep on Running - Spencer Davies Group

L


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

Look What You Made Me Do - Taylor Swift

M


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Make me an Island - Joe Dolan

N


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Nine Pound Hammer - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Once in a Blue Moon- Earl Thomas Conley

P


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Que Sera Sera - Doris Day

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

Rockin'  Around The Christmas Tree  ~  LeAnn Rimes

S


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

Sorrow - David Bowie

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

The  First Noel  ~  NSYNC

U


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Uptown girl- Billy Joel

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Volare ... Dean Martin

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2022)

White  Christmas  ~  The   Drifters

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

You're my best friend - Queen

Z


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Zoom - Commodores

A


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Anchors Aweigh - The United States Navy Band

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

Baby,  It's Cold  Outside  ~  Dean Martin

C


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Chicago - Graham Nash

 D


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Dream Baby - Roy Orbison

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

Even the bad times are good - Tremeloes

F


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

Friday On My Mind - The Easybeats

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Genesis Hall - Fairport Convention

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2022)

Have I the Right? - The Honeycombs

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

In the heat of the night - Quincy Jones

J


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

King of the Road  ~  Roger Miller 

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

Last train to Clarksville - Monkees

M


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

My Prayer - The Platters

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

New Mexican Rose- Four Seasons

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 19, 2022)

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2022)

Please  Come  Home For  Christmas  `  Eagles

Q


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2022)

Queen Of My Double Wide Trailer - Sammy Kershaw

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Riders On The Storm - The Doors

S


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Shake, Rattle, and Roll - Bill Haley and his Comets

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

Tonight's the night - Rod Stewart

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

Venus in Blue jeans- Jimmy Clanton

W


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

When Will I See You Again - Three Degrees

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2022)

You Got It  ~  New Kids On  The Block

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Zabadak -  Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Titch 

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2022)

Angie - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

@Mary1949 ...I like your new Avatar..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Ben- Michael Jackson

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> @Mary1949 ...I like your new Avatar..


Thanks, Hollydolly.  Yours is a good one too


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Crying In The Rain - The Everly Brothers

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2022)

Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry & The Pacemakers

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Every  Breath You Take   ~  The Police

F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Fifty ways to leave your lover - Paul Simon

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Now - The Moody Blues

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Have I the right - Honeycombs

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Is There Anybody Out There? ... Pink Floyd

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Juliet - Four pennies 

K


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Kentucky Rain - Elvis Presley

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Last Christmas- George Michael

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2023)

Mandy - Barry Manilow

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

New York Mining Disaster - Bee- Gees

O


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

Ode To Billie Joe - Bobby Gentry

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Pass the Dutchie  -Musical Youth

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 4:28 PM)

Question - Moody Blues 

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:02 AM)

Rhapsody in the sun- Lou Christie

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Yesterday at 6:33 AM)

Sunshine Superman - Donovan

T


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 6:36 AM)

Take these chains from my heart- Hank Williams

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Today at 8:53 AM)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

V


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 3:54 PM)

Valerie - Amy Winehouse

W


----------



## Patch (Today at 6:54 PM)

Where Have All The Flowers Gone - Peter, Paul, & Mary

X/Y


----------

